# ça me brise, les cas Cauet



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)

Sébastien C., je n'en avais entendu parler que par des dépèches d'infos, au siècle dernier, pour me signifier qu'un obscur animateur radio s'était fait viré pour avoir déclaré que les Camps d'exterminations étaient des camps de vacances de riches, puisqu'on avait même fait des voies ferrées pour y aller.
Une mauvaise manipulation de mon eye TV me fit tomber sur une émission affligeante "La Méthode Cauet". J'appris même que l'animateur était une vedette de la radio de jeunesse, le matin.
Tout l'égout sont dans la nature comme on dit, et je louai mon splendide isolement sans TV ni autre radio que France Culture.
Or, que m'arrive-t-il depuis une semaine ou deux ? Le moinsieur est présent sur une affiche urbaine sur deux, soit vantant les mérites d'un Burger à son nom, soit présentant son nouveau magazine-trash-qu'-on-sait-maintenant-dans-quelles-conneries-passe-la forêt-amazonienne.
Alors là je dis Stop. Qu'on érige la connerie en une valeur de la jeunesse et un modèle de société, soit.
Mais qu'on ne vienne pas empiéter sur la tranquilité des gens qui s'isolent de la bétise médiatique ! Remettez nous les gonzesses à poil des pubs de parfum ! Laissez nous vivre dans l'illusion d'un monde tendant vers le progrès de l'esprit humain !


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2006)

Moi j'aime bien Cauet, il parle que de cul tout le temps.
Ca change de ce forum de pisse froid avec sa charte a la con.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Cette légende en effet bonifie *son âge d'or* (la période de durée indéterminée pendant laquelle il se ramasse un max de blé, sature de sa présence chahuteuse les émissions télé et se tape un max de bimbos apprenties chanteuses).
> :king:



Des noms, des noms...

Et Cécile de Menibus, vous croyez qu'elle y est passé aussi?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à Roberto Vendez.


 c'est çà, c'est çà, un jour çà se paiera.... tu paies rien pour attendre.

 Rien à redire à la fine analyse de Roberto.

Coluche disait : "Vous vous rendez compte que si çà ne s'achetait pas ce ne serait pas en vente !".

Voilà. Il suffit de ne pas "acheter" du Cauet en ne regardant pas ses émissions. Evidemment, sa tronche sur les affiches publicitaire d'une chaîne de (né)fast(e)-food est plus difficile à éviter, c'est sûr.
Quant au reste, le très peu que j'en ai entre-aperçu sur sur la télé-chez-les-autres (car j'en ai pas moi non plus) m'a fait penser qu'on avait touché le fond de la fosse à lisier.


----------



## nato kino (11 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ce poste, envié, est l'objet de chaises musicales, et donc cet insupportable animateur de radio de jeunes laissera sa place, à un moment donné _(la date reste imprécise)_ à un autre personnage sympa vulgaire et marrant destiné à s'adresser de manière simple directe et croustillante *aux gens que les spécialistes du marketin' précédemment cité ont préalablement ciblés.
> Les gens normaux.*




Je me disais aussi... La Camaro, les ptérodactylos... T'as ciblé large pour ta BD. :afraid:


----------



## pascalformac (11 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Quant au reste, le très peu que j'en ai entre-aperçu sur sur la télé-chez-les-autres (car j'en ai pas moi non plus) m'a fait penser qu'on avait touché le fond de la fosse à lisier.


réflexion qui ressort un peu plus tard quand quelqu'un de pire surencherit.
Et il y en aura un .

J'ai même vu  que LCI envisage sérieusement de prendre Cauet pour animer des débats POLITIQUES durant la présidentielle sur LCI  afin parait il de rendre la politique  plus attrayante:mouais: .


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> réflexion qui ressort un peu plus tard quand quelqu'un de pire surencherit.
> Et il y en aura un .
> 
> J'ai même vu que LCI envisage sérieusement de prendre Cauet pour animer des débats POLITIQUES durant la présidentielle sur LCI afin parait il de rendre la politique plus attrayante:mouais: .


Dans le même genre, heureusement que j'étais assis quand j'ai vu les réclames pour le "tout le monde en parle" de samedi dernier: Shimon Perez et Boutros Boutros Gali. Que venaient-ils faire dans ce genre d'émissions?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)

Bon, le gars Cauet est un peu vulgos, il nivèle par le bas et la pub télé de son magazine papier est un magnifique résumé de son "attractivité" (du sport, du cul, des bagnoles, et surtout du cul pour actionner la pompe à fric)
Une sorte de PQ vivant (??), pas loin du zéro de la pensée.

Mais, finalement, et alors ?
Pour qui est-il nuisible ?

D'autres ne sont-ils pas 100 fois pire ? (genre Julien Courbet qui voudrait nous faire croire qu'il est zorro, que la télé résoud tout, que la justice est une farce médiatique pour avocats ratés en mal de célébrité ou qu'il suffit de ne présenter qu'un point de vue pour "juger" une affaire, j'en passe et des bien pires)

Cauet est beaucoup moins dangereux que d'autres en ce qu'il ne "trompe" pas sur la marchandise : c'est du débile de base, totalement interchangeable avec d'autres tout aussi crétins, avec plein de cul dedans. Point.

Et JP Pernault ?????
L'est pas un million de fois plus nuisible à l'ensemble de la société JPP ???


----------



## al02 (11 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Et JP Pernaut ?????
> L'est pas un million de fois plus nuisible à l'ensemble de la société JPP ???



Pourquoi ?   

Il fait même de la pub pour la plus belle baie du monde !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> réflexion qui ressort un peu plus tard quand quelqu'un de pire surencherit.
> Et il y en aura un .
> 
> J'ai même vu  que LCI envisage sérieusement de prendre Cauet pour animer des débats POLITIQUES durant la présidentielle sur LCI  afin parait il de rendre la politique  plus attrayante:mouais: .



Effectivement.... Simplement après avoir touché le fond, et bien on le creusera !


----------



## Fondug (11 Avril 2006)

Arf, voilà le problème des mac users : ils n'éteignent jamais leur mac et oublient qu'on n'est pas obligé de faire pareil avec la téloche...


----------



## yvos (11 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Et JP Pernault ?????
> L'est pas un million de fois plus nuisible à l'ensemble de la société JPP ???



oui mais combien ça coûte au contribuable, JP Pernault?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)

Si quelqu'un a une info sur un livre dont je recherche une possible traduction française, je prends. Michel Rocard a cité dans une interview un livre publié aux USA qui porterait le titre (en anglais) : "Nous en sommes en train d'en mourir et çà nous fait rigoler". Ce livre est une critique du système médiatique des sociétés occidentales actuelles, et particulièrement de la télévision qui y serait décrite comme profondémment antidémocratique. Je n'ai malheureusement pas relevé le nom de l'auteur.

Quelqu'un a-t-il des infos plus précises sur ce livre et savoir s'il a été traduit en français ?
Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Arf, voilà le problème des mac users : ils n'éteignent jamais leur mac et oublient qu'on n'est pas obligé de faire pareil avec la téloche...


Même que quand tu rabats ta téloche, elle ne se met pas en veille, elle continue à causer (pour qui ? Pour la moquette ?)


----------



## pascalformac (11 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Si . Michel Rocard a cité dans une interview un livre publié aux USA qui porterait le titre (en anglais) : "Nous en sommes en train d'en mourir et çà nous fait rigoler". Quelqu'un a-t-il des infos plus précises sur ce livre et savoir s'il a été traduit en français ?
> Merci.


parlerais tu de son interview chez Nicolas de Morand  lundi 3 avril par hasard?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> parlerais tu de son interview chez Nicolas de Morand  lundi 3 avril par hasard?



Non çà remonte à plus loin. Je crois que c'était télévisuel d'ailleurs.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> patati et patata..
> Une mauvaise manipulation de mon eye TV ..


 Tiens avant on disait: "sans faire expres  en zappant je suis tombé sur Cocoricoco Boy".
C'est beau le progrès 



			
				iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> patait et patata... et je louai mon splendide isolement sans TV ni autre radio que France Culture.


 t'as oublié FIP et RFI. 



			
				iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> et patati et patata... Remettez nous les gonzesses à poil des pubs de parfum!


 Bah voilà, pas la peine de nous en faire toute un tartine pour en arriver là. PAs étonnant qu'ils trouvent pas de boulot les jeunes, incapables d'aller droit au but*!

   


* oui au but bande de vicelards!


----------



## Lio70 (11 Avril 2006)

Quand j'étais étudiant je m'éveillais avec Fun Radio le matin car son style et sa musique me mettaient de bonne humeur - je ne me souviens d'ailleurs plus de qui animait. J'ai ensuite boudé la radio pendant des années sans raison particulière, me contentant de sa sonnerie "réveil". Récemment, je me suis dit "tiens, qu'est devenue Fun Radio?" et je l'ai réécoutée chaque matin au réveil pendant un mois. Résultat: je sortais beaucoup plus vite de mon lit qu'auparavant par besoin d'éteindre cette foutue radio. Je n'aime pas Cauet, pas parce que c'est vulgaire, mais parce que c'est vraiment trop con. Comme disait je-ne-sais-plus-qui, pour pouvoir faire rire en faisant l'idiot il faut être intelligent. Et je ne pense pas que Cauet le soit. Il ne joue pas au beauf; il l'est.


----------



## Lio70 (11 Avril 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> incapables d'aller droit au but*!
> * oui au but bande de vicelards!


Mouarf!


----------



## Fondug (11 Avril 2006)

Par contre j'ai entendu Didier Porte sortir un truc du style "j'ai discuté avec une amie qui connaissait Cauet de façon assez proche et apparament, c'est plutôt logique que ce soit avec Quick qu'il signe un partenariat"

Ouais, Didier Porte en revanche, chui fan...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)

Les fils sur tel animateur de TV ou telle émission finissent toujours par faire des ronds dans l'eau comme certains de nos plus ex-plus brillants fleurons de la Marine nationale....
Essayons d'aller plus loin.
Effectivement la vulgarité a de tous temps existé, comme par exemple les pétomanes au début du siècle dernier. En ce sens, Cauet "n'innove" en rien. Ce qui est différent c'est le mode de diffusion de cette vulgarité crasse, à savoir la TV, et ce qui se cache derrière tout çà.
La question qui me paraît (personnellement) importante quant au monde télévisuel, et plus généralement massmédiatique, c'est par exemple de rechercher si c'est une conséquence, une cause ou quelque chose qui tient des deux.


----------



## yvos (11 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Les fils sur tel animateur de TV ou telle émission finissent toujours par faire des ronds dans l'eau comme certains de nos plus ex-plus brillants fleurons de la Marine nationale....
> Essayons d'aller plus loin.
> Effectivement la vulgarité a de tous temps existé, comme par exemple les pétomanes au début du siècle dernier. En ce sens, Cauet "n'innove" en rien. Ce qui est différent c'est le mode de diffusion de cette vulgarité crasse, à savoir la TV, et ce qui se cache derrière tout çà.
> La question qui me paraît (personnellement) importante quant au monde télévisuel, et plus généralement massmédiatique, c'est par exemple de rechercher si c'est une conséquence, une cause ou quelque chose qui tient des deux.


ce qui est nouveau également, c'est que même non concerné, tu es rattrapé par cela (je regarde pas la télé parce que je capte pas  ), car là, c'est une omniprésence, une occupation totale du terrain médiatique jusqu'à saturation du cerveau: télé, magazines, article sur le personnage, article sur les magazines, article sur les articles, analyse, burger ("vous reprendrez une petite tranche de gras ), thread MacGé  ,  :afraid:

tout ça avec le même personnage.  

alors qu'avec les ptites pépés, y'avait le choix!  :love:


----------



## duracel (11 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est nouveau également, c'est que même non concerné, tu es rattrapé par cela (je regarde pas la télé parce que je capte pas  ), car là, c'est une omniprésence, une occupation totale du terrain médiatique jusqu'à saturation du cerveau: télé, magazines, article sur le personnage, article sur les magazines, article sur les articles, analyse, burger ("vous reprendrez une petite tranche de gras ), thread MacGé  , :afraid:
> 
> tout ça avec le même personnage.
> 
> alors qu'avec les ptites pépés, y'avait le choix!  :love:


 
Si nous parlions de moi alors?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> La question qui me paraît (personnellement) importante quant au monde télévisuel, et plus généralement massmédiatique, c'est par exemple de rechercher si c'est une conséquence, une cause ou quelque chose qui tient des deux.


D'ailleurs un auteur américain  en parle dans un livre dont un homme politique parla à la tévé.

( je sooors)

 mais franchement jul29 des livrescomme celui que tu mentionnes  y en a des centaines ca va de Chomsky à Baudrillard ou Bourdieu, c'est même devenu... un créneau médiatique  en soi.

( oui je sors)


----------



## Patamach (11 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> La question qui me paraît (personnellement) importante quant au monde télévisuel, et plus généralement massmédiatique, c'est par exemple de rechercher si c'est une conséquence, une cause ou quelque chose qui tient des deux.



Engranger des profits = faire de l'audience = emissions racoleuses = animateurs débiles.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs un auteur américain  en parle dans un livre dont un homme politique parla à la tévé.
> 
> ( je sooors)
> 
> ...



Non ne sors pas reste ! C'est très juste ta remarque et on finit par en arriver à la situation absurde que tu décris, comme si on se faisait pièger à nos propres arguments. Comme si la pensée n'avait plus de prise sur un mouvement que, quand bien même nous le condamnerions, il semble avancer inéxorablement, voire se renforcer et s'adapter précisément grâce aux critiques qui s'exercent sur lui. 
Cela a été évoqué également sur le cas de la société de consommation dans ce fil.


----------



## yvos (11 Avril 2006)

Patamach a dit:
			
		

> Engranger des profits = faire de l'audience = emissions racoleuses = animateurs débiles.


et puis faut reconnaître que pour vendre des Burger, Michel Polac c'est un peu juste


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> et puis faut reconnaître que pour vendre des Burger, Michel Pollack c'est un peu juste



Polac a bien fait de la pub pour des lunettes il y a quelques années. :mouais: 
Il y a une cible où le "Polac" fait vendre tel produit, et une autre où le "Cauet" en fait vendre un autre.


----------



## joanes (11 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> *Et JP Pernault ?????*
> L'est pas un million de fois plus nuisible à l'ensemble de la société JPP ???



C'est pas hors chartes ça???   




			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Même que quand tu rabats ta téloche, elle ne se met pas en veille, elle continue à causer (pour qui ?* Pour la moquette ?)*



Les attaques personnelles maintenant. Non vraiment tu exagère....   


Cauet : lui écraser les c******s entre deux battoirs à 20H, ça ça ferait de l'audimat.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Avril 2006)

Dechavanne.... Dechavanne , ce nom me dit quelque chose

Dechavanne c'était pas un précurseur de Cauet dans les années 80?

( je soooors)


----------



## pascalformac (11 Avril 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Dechavanne est "sémillant" là où Cauet est "gras".


Ah... merci de la précision
Excuse moi...   ces nuances  , c'est trop subtil pour moi
déjà que j'aide ici pendant" mon temps de cerveau humain disponible" comme disait quelqu'un de bien placé


----------



## tirhum (11 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Bon, le gars Cauet est un peu vulgos, il nivèle par le bas et la pub télé de son magazine papier est un magnifique résumé de son "attractivité" (du sport, du cul, des bagnoles, et surtout du cul pour actionner la pompe à fric)....


me fous des bagnoles !!.... 
par contre la "fesse"......  

commentaire pour le magazine papier dudit Cauet : .........
_"En effet, «Guts» se destine au lectorat masculin des 15-35 ans et se définit comme un magazine «masculin, sexy et potache»."_

click----->


----------



## mikoo (11 Avril 2006)

pascalformac a dit:
			
		

> " mon temps de cerveau humain disponible" comme disait quelqu'un de bien placé



Paris Hilton?  
ah merde je croyais que j'étais sur doctissmo.fr dans la rubrique "développement personnel".  :sleep:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Avril 2006)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> ... ni autre radio que France Culture...



Et après ça , tu vas encore te plaindre que t'as pas d'ami...


----------



## Modern__Thing (11 Avril 2006)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Quand j'étais étudiant je m'éveillais avec Fun Radio le matin car son style et sa musique me mettaient de bonne humeur - je ne me souviens d'ailleurs plus de qui animait. J'ai ensuite boudé la radio pendant des années sans raison particulière, me contentant de sa sonnerie "réveil". Récemment, je me suis dit "tiens, qu'est devenue Fun Radio?" et je l'ai réécoutée chaque matin au réveil pendant un mois. Résultat: je sortais beaucoup plus vite de mon lit qu'auparavant par besoin d'éteindre cette foutue radio. Je n'aime pas Cauet, pas parce que c'est vulgaire, mais parce que c'est vraiment trop con. Comme disait je-ne-sais-plus-qui, pour pouvoir faire rire en faisant l'idiot il faut être intelligent. Et je ne pense pas que Cauet le soit. Il ne joue pas au beauf; il l'est.


Heureux les imbéciles qui n'ont ni la télévision ni la radio Lio :love:

Je ne regrette franchement pas de ne pas avoir acheté de télévision, je ne compte surtout pas en avoir et je me porte bien ainsi. L'argent que je ne mets pas dans l'abonnement passe dans des CDs, de la musique que j'aime. Et je suis très heureuse de ne pas me rincer la cervelle avec ces bouffonneries pré-formatées pour la plupart, et hyper commerciales en plus. Sans bien entendu mentionner Cauet. C'est vraiment du réchauffé et il n'y a rien d'original dans ce qu'il fait, si ce n'est que participer à l'abrutissement des masses. 
Je pourrais d'ailleurs en dire autant de Arthur, son prédécesseur à Fun Radio. Si il y a bien une chose que je trouvais super ringue, c'était son charisme tout particulier et super développé pour faire mousser les gens de rage au téléphone en leur racontant des trucs débiles. (Et surtout, comment certaines personnes acceptaient, et acceptent toujours à se faire publiquement ridiculiser de la sorte,... sous prétexte que c'est Machin ???)

Enfin... :mouais:

Never mind :sleep:


----------



## mog (11 Avril 2006)

Après 25 minutes (au moins) de pensées méditatives face au titre de ce sujet, l'étincelle génératrice d'euphorie (ouais, eurêka c'est ça) m'a insuflé la solution... :love:


:rateau:
Mais tu prononces comment "Cauet" alors....
Ka - Wète ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2006)

mog a dit:
			
		

> Après 25 minutes (au moins) de pensées méditatives face au titre de ce sujet, l'étincelle génératrice d'euphorie (ouais, eurêka c'est ça) m'a insuflé la solution... :love:
> 
> 
> :rateau:
> ...



Oui, j'ai mis quelques mois à savoir qui était ce "koé" dont tout le monde parlait, j'avais tendance à lire kawette (du fait de la chanson de Gainsbourg ?).


----------



## jpmiss (11 Avril 2006)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> ni la radio Lio


Elle est sur quelle fréquence?


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Avril 2006)

cauet et son fameux , enfin fameux ...   , magazine "guts" ... qui n'est fait que de photos ... et qui est en fait un sous" entrevue".. on imagine le niveau ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> cauet et son fameux , enfin fameux ...   , magazine "guts" ... qui n'est fait que de photos ...



... De gonzesses à poil?
Il est en vente ou ça?


----------



## joeldu18cher (11 Avril 2006)

partout mon bobbby!!!il a recyclé des invitées de son emission de télé ... carmen electra et puis une autre du même calibre version blond platine !!:rateau:


----------



## Nephou (11 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> Essayons d'aller plus loin.




et ils firent un grand pas en avant : « AAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa »


----------



## alèm (11 Avril 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Il fait même de la pub pour la plus belle baie du monde !




j'aime quand tu parles de mes seules possessions terrestres en ce bas monde : 2Ha dans la Baie... 

bon, on a Jean-Pierre Pernault, Sébastien Cauet, Al02, Alèm, yvos, Choderlos de Laclos, Jean de la Fontaine... de biens beaux exemples de l'immense étendue culturelle de la Picardie...


----------



## quetzalk (11 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est nouveau également, c'est que même non concerné, tu es rattrapé par cela (je regarde pas la télé parce que je capte pas  ), car là, c'est une omniprésence, une occupation totale du terrain médiatique jusqu'à saturation du cerveau: télé, magazines, article sur le personnage, article sur les magazines, article sur les articles, analyse, burger



Même l'hebdo Marianne s'est senti obligé de faire un article sur son nouveau magnifique magasine. Pour en dire le plus grand mal, certes, mais sans ça je n'aurais même pas été au courant (pas la télé non plus). 

Toujours le même débat "faut-il parler du caca qui sent mauvais", ça casse l'ambiance avant de passer à table...  :hein: :mouais: 
Bon n'empêche il est grave le gaillard, j'avais occulté que c'était de lui aussi le coup de la  remarque finaude sur les camps de concentration...


----------



## Nephou (11 Avril 2006)

[test]
et en même temps (tous en c&#339;ur) :

« on s&#8217;en tape le kiki sur le poulailler »

[/test]


----------



## CarodeDakar (12 Avril 2006)

Quand on est si peu subtil, il me semble qu'il faudrait être un tout petit peu joli? Pas beau, pas de goût, vulgaire par goût... bref, la totale. 

On voit pourtant les plus belles filles de France, sur tous les plateaux, et quand c'est au tour des gars, on se tape des horreurs... 

Quand je tombe sur son émission - ça arrive jusqu'ici quelques soirs par semaine - je me dépêche de changer, ou de fermer - normal direz-vous . Difficile de comprendre qu'il ait tant de succès en Europe (car il semble en avoir...). 

Ça doit être encore une histoire de gars  :love:


----------



## Nephou (12 Avril 2006)

CarodeDakar a dit:
			
		

> Quand on est si peu subtil, il me semble qu'il faudrait un tout petit peu joli? Pas beau, pas de goût, vulgaire... bref, la totale.


si quelqu&#8217;un pouvait m&#8216;expliquer cette phrase&#8230;


----------



## CarodeDakar (12 Avril 2006)

Nephou, si c'est au sujet du  verbe qui manquait, c'est modifié. Merci d'avoir spécifié.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> et ils firent un grand pas en avant : « AAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa »



Bref je voulais pas le dire dans ce sens çà mais çà m'a fait rigoler ! Disons que nous étions au bord du gouffre et que nous avons fait un grand pas en avant !



> Toujours le même débat "faut-il parler du caca qui sent mauvais",



C'est comme la rumeur : à vouloir la démentir, on la propage !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> si quelqu&#8217;un pouvait m&#8216;expliquer cette phrase&#8230;



Moi c'est la dernière phrase qui me laisse pantois. 



Bon. Puisque tout le monde y va de son avis, après tout, pourquoi pas moi ? Ben moi j'aime bien Cauet. J'aime bien quand il dit qu'il pète au lit. J'aime bien quand il s'accroche à Adriana Sifoissette comme un caniche à une jambe. J'aime bien quand il se fritte avec le fils Depardieu. J'aime bien sa façon de ne pas se prendre au sérieux. J'aime bien son envie de se moquer gentiment de tout. Voire de tout le monde.

Je n'avais pas entendu l'histoire de sa blague de très mauvais goût. Mais ça ne me fera pas changer d'avis à son sujet. Vous brandissez ça comme une justification de votre dégoût, c'est malsain parfois... 

Et il ne suffit pas d'écouter France culture pour réussir à ne pas dire de connerie soi-même  A moins que justement, ne pas être payé pour en rende certains aigris ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Je n'avais pas entendu l'histoire de sa blague de très mauvais goût. Mais ça ne me fera pas changer d'avis à son sujet. Vous brandissez ça comme une justification de votre dégoût, c'est malsain parfois...



Cette histoire, de toute façon, ça a été n'importe quoi.
Il a sorti une vanne, pourrie certes, et paf, d'un coup tout le monde lui est tombé dessus, viré dans la minute, disparu des ondes, honte sur lui et damnation sur tous ses descendants jusqu'à la 13ème génération.
Sans vouloir du tout entrer dans une polémique stérile, ça m'énerve.
Radio, télé, journaux, un mec fait une blague sur les tchétchénes, tout le monde fait "rroooooh" et rigole bêtement.
Par contre, s'il fait une blague sur les juifs, c'est levée de boucliers instantanée et lynchage public.
Cauet, qu'on l'aime ou pas, il en a pris trop plein la gueule pour cette histoire.
C'était ridicule.


----------



## alèm (12 Avril 2006)

reste que c'était une blague de très mauvais goût. nan, je vous jure que je dis pas ça à cause de certaines de mes origines séfara... euh picardes... 

cela dit, il est facile de refouler cette part de notre culture Cauet n'est pas autre chose qu'une part de vous (pour moi, c'est pire, je sais à quel point le gars est bien pit'chard). C'est peut-être pas votre tasse de thé mais Cauet et France Culture, c'est complémentaire...

et comme diraient les Fatals Picards (qui n'ont qu'un membre picard) ": _Vous savez c'que j'vous dis, elle est belle la France._


ps pour Chaton : la dernière phrase, c'est un truc de filles. Bises à madame ! :love:


----------



## quetzalk (12 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, s'il fait une blague sur les juifs, c'est levée de boucliers instantanée et lynchage public.
> Cauet, qu'on l'aime ou pas, il en a pris trop plein la gueule pour cette histoire.
> C'était ridicule.



je connais pas le contexte où il avait lancé cette vanne ; je suis d'accord qu'on peut rire de tout, essentiellement en privé d'ailleurs, mais ce que tu dis là, le type qui bosse depuis des années dans les médias n'est pas sensé l'ignorer et c'est abusé de jouer la pucelle effarouchée victime de l'odieuse censure quand le couperet lui tombe sur les doigts...  

pour BC : j'aime bien l'image du rigolo qui pète au lit mais mieux si c'est accompagné d'autre chose  Coluche le faisait très bien, Bigard aussi...


----------



## quetzalk (12 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> Cauet n'est pas autre chose qu'une part de vous (...). C'est peut-être pas votre tasse de thé mais Cauet et France Culture, c'est complémentaire...



une sorte de Yin et de Yang c'est ça ?  le point noir au milieu du blanc et le point blanc au milieu du noir...


----------



## alèm (12 Avril 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> une sorte de Yin et de Yang c'est ça ?  le point noir au milieu du blanc et le point blanc au milieu du noir...


ah non, acune référence au Yin et Yang dans ma pensée (ni dans ma culture ) mais comme je l'ai dit, ce type n'est rien d'autre qu'un gars lambda qu'on rencontre par chez moi, juste plus ambitieux que les autres. et par celà-même, il est très représentatif de notre culture.


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Avril 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> je connais pas le contexte où il avait lancé cette vanne ; je suis d'accord qu'on peut rire de tout, essentiellement en privé d'ailleurs, mais ce que tu dis là, le type qui bosse depuis des années dans les médias n'est pas sensé l'ignorer et c'est abusé de jouer la pucelle effarouchée victime de l'odieuse censure quand le couperet lui tombe sur les doigts...
> 
> pour BC : j'aime bien l'image du rigolo qui pète au lit mais mieux si c'est accompagné d'autre chose  Coluche le faisait très bien, Bigard aussi...


Il a pas fait sa pucelle...
Il a fait son mea culpa, "désolé je l'ferais pus", "je suis une sous-merde", etc...
C'est pas lui qui se plaint, c'est moi qui trouve ça too much. `

(Il pige rien ce quetzalk)


----------



## jeanba3000 (12 Avril 2006)

À propos de Baie, tout ça me donne envie de faire un somme 

hin hin hin ©


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Cette histoire, de toute façon, ça a été n'importe quoi.
> Il a sorti une vanne, pourrie certes, et paf, d'un coup tout le monde lui est tombé dessus, viré dans la minute, disparu des ondes, honte sur lui et damnation sur tous ses descendants jusqu'à la 13ème génération.
> Sans vouloir du tout entrer dans une polémique stérile, ça m'énerve.
> Radio, télé, journaux, un mec fait une blague sur les tchétchénes, tout le monde fait "rroooooh" et rigole bêtement.
> ...


Ouais,
tout dépend de la teneur de la blague, en fait - et de qui la fait.

Certain peuvent dire les pires horreurs, mais avec suffisament de distance, d'esprit et de "voilà un fait horrible et peut-être un début de réflexion dessus" dedans pour que ça passe.
D'autres sont tellement premier degré, tellement bêtes, que même la vanne du fou qui repeint son plafond sonne comme une insulte aux déficients mentaux dans leur bouche.

Et Cauet dans tout ça ?
Je n'ai pas entendu sa vanne à l'époque - ce que j'en ai lu ici, de mon point de vue, justifie une certaine réprobation. Mais c'est très subjectif, ça dépend des sensibilités de chacun. Et ça ne valait sans doute pas une telle mise au ban.

Du Cauet actuel, j'apprécie le côté "je suis premier degré, potache et lourd, mais je l'assume" - un peu de temps en temps, pourquoi pas ?

Le coup du burger, par contre, c'est pitoyable.
A tel point que jusqu'à hier, je croyais que c'était un canular, que j'avais mal vu la pub, qu'il y avait des petites lignes...
Ben non.
Quelle époque !


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> j'aime quand tu parles de mes seules possessions terrestres en ce bas monde : 2Ha dans la Baie...
> 
> bon, on a Jean-Pierre Pernault, Sébastien Cauet, Al02, Alèm, yvos, Choderlos de Laclos, Jean de la Fontaine... de biens beaux exemples de l'immense étendue culturelle de la Picardie...



ho, le crie pas trop fort, j'passe pour quoi moi, après!?? 

t'as oublié elektroseb  

plus sérieusement, son dérapage n'est pas excusable, encore plus aujourd'hui que l'on voit clairement que le personnage maîtrise parfaitement ses effets et sa com'...bref...à vouloir flirter avec la beauferie et la bonne blague, on dépasse parfois les limites, et il faut assumer.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2006)

Je reçois bien ton avis, Quetzalk. Tu as raison. Je t'assure toutefois, que, sans pour autant avoir le talent d'un Coluche, il y a d'autres choses autour. Ce n'est pas un génie. Ce n'est pas un humoriste. Ce n'est pas un penseur. C'est un animateur radio qui est passé à la télé.
Relativisons donc les choses et replaçons-les dans leur contexte. 
Je crois avoir compris que tu n'as pas la télévision. Si malgré tout, tu en as l'occasion, regarde son émission, un jeudi soir. Tu verras. Ce n'est pas un grand moment, mais ce n'est pas pire. Pas pire que le reste, loin de là. De plus, tu jugeras de l'heure à laquelle elle passe. Avant, on s'insurgeait que les émissions "culturelles", "intéressantes" passaient systématiquement trop tard. Maintenant qu'on y met du talk-show divertissement ça ne va pas... Est-ce que pour autant les émissions littéraires, les reportages etc. sont plus regardés ? Et bien non. CF l'article de cette semaine sur les audiences télé de CB news, le culturel ne décolle toujours pas.

Je pense qu'on se trouve bien devant un comportement franco-franchouillard qui est de taper sur ce qui paraît débile, encenser ce qui paraît culturel et intelligent et s'arranger pour que ces avis tranchés nous fassent passer pour ce qu'on aimerait bien paraître...

Moi, j'écoute France Inter et je me marre en regardant Cauet faire et dire des conneries, avec des prouts, des gros mots et des gonzesses à moitié à poil.

Et je ne pense pas devoir en nourrir un quelconque complexe. (Non, le complexe de supériorité doit me venir d'ailleurs, j'y travaille )


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2006)

Bah Cauet c'est pas pire que le Bar 

_Lui, au moins, à des gonzesses à poil _


----------



## GroDan (12 Avril 2006)

Y'a une interview de la fille de la minute blonde dans Teknicart qui dit a peu prés ceci sur Cauet : "ce mec se revendique de Coluche, je pense qu'il devrait s'acheter une moto " 

C'est le premiere fois qu'elle me fait rire cette meuf !

perso y' me pollue la vue ce type, j'ai pas la tv, mais il est partout sur les manchettes des kiosques à journaux sur les 4x3 pour des degueulburger...
Casse toi machin !


----------



## tirhum (12 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah Cauet c'est pas pire que le Bar
> 
> _Lui, au moins, à des gonzesses à poil _


j'essaie d'y remédier, pourtant........


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Avril 2006)

je suis obligé une fois de plus d'être d'accord avec Ponk (il faudra bien un jour que nous couchions ensemble, mais on en reparle en privé... ), Cauet n'est pas le plus nuisible, il est seulement ridicule.
Mais il n'est pas plus affligeant que la bande à Ruquier, ou que celle du 20h10 pétante, ou que celle de la grand messe du 20h00, c'est juste qu'il touche un public d'une autre catégorie sociale... mais en substance, le fond reste le même : nous vendre de la merde!

mais c'est pas grave, on l'achète quand même, même si on les regarde pas


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Bah Cauet c'est pas pire que le Bar


Ah non, quand même !
Au bar, au moins, personne n'a le mauvais goût d'ouvrir des fils trop pipi/caca/prout !!!







Edit pour la(n)guille : ah ben bravo ! Bonjour les rumeurs, maintenant !


----------



## woulf (12 Avril 2006)

Tout ça ne nous dit pas si son burger vaut quelquechose  

La seule chose dont il me semble falloir s'offusquer, c'est le fait que ça se vende (pas le burger, encore que... ce genre d'émissions). 

Certes, je suis persuadé qu'à la base, les médias créent la demande. Mais les spectateurs embrayent en choeur... C'est ça qui me peine 

Et effectivement, ça ne se limite pas à Cauet...

Heureusement qu'il nous reste "Plus belle la vie"


----------



## GroDan (12 Avril 2006)

Je suis convaincu que ce keum contribue à décérébrer les masses...les bouts d'emissions que j'ai pu voir en disent suffisement...vocabulaire limité à 30 mots dont le + érudit est sodomie...éructation constante face à prout, pipi, caca...bref aussi intelligent et vivace, aussi gouteux que le dégueulburger dont il vante les mérite...tiens à quand un Ponkheadburger...:love: bien gouteux et copieux :affraid: 

bon allez je sors !


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2006)

On ne décérèbre pas celui qui ne veut pas se cérèbrer 

Y a pas de masse intelligente dans mon expérience. Pour moi ce n'est donc pas une victime 

édith, ouais ben je cérèbre pas trop mon français moi


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Je tiens à quand un Ponkheadburger...:love: bien gouteux et copieux :affraid:
> 
> bon allez je sors !


Le Ponk n'aime pas (plus) trop les burgers - c'est trop gras.

Quant à décérébrer les masses...
Cauet (ou équivalent) ne contribue pas effectivement à élever le niveau culturel de la population.
Mais un média doit-il, exclusivement et en permanence élever le niveau culturel de la population ?
N'a-t-on pas un peu le droit de rire parfois de trucs bien gras, bien débiles, bien régressifs, sans pour autant flipper parce qu'on est en dessous d'un quota d'intelligence minimum ?

Au delà de Cauet (ben oui, des fois il me fait marrer, et alors ?), le problème, si problème il y a, ne vient-il pas plutôt de la quasi omniprésence des cauets dans les médias "de masse" ?

N'est-il pas un peu con, de devoir (en très gros) en quelque sorte choisir son camp entre le gettho pour cultivés un peu austères et élitistes (Arte) et la masse des bon cons à cerveau disponible (TF1) ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2006)

Ouais. Moi je ne sais pas si ça va jusqu'à décérébrer les masses, mais ça ne vole pas très haut. Après on s'en amuse ou pas. C'est le lot de chacun. Et effectivement, le sage SM a raison, il me fait plus souvent rire que la lecture du bar.


----------



## GroDan (12 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> N'est-il pas un peu con, de devoir (en très gros) en quelque sorte choisir son camp entre le gettho pour cultivés un peu austères et élitistes (Arte) et la masse des bon cons à cerveau disponible (TF1) ?



Perso, j'ai choisi un autre camp, celui de ne pas avoir la télèvicon...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2006)

Cauet? J'ai peu de sympathie pour lui, qui affirme que son nouveau magazine est destiné à ce que les mecs aiment: «les filles avec des gros seins et des grosses bagnoles et des images choc»

Il est de la même trempe que les émissions sur lesquelles on entend des animateurs radios demander aux filles de simuler un orgasme à l'antenne (et les filles rigolent), de ceux qui gèrent et ont mis en place les Skyblogs, des publicitaires qui y affichent leurs belles pubs aux messages ciblés à des ados et pré-ados*.

Je suis peut-être un vieux con, mais je m'en fous... et je suis content de pas d'être de cette génération, où à 8 ans, on peut découvrir assez facilement des ***** en gros plan sur Internet. 

*


----------



## bobbynountchak (12 Avril 2006)

"T'as envie de choper"... MOUARF!!  
Ils auraient pu mettre "marre de te secouer la viande"? "Popol veut aller au cirque"?


C'est pas vraiment le fait de pouvoir découvrir des photos porno sur internet qui m'inquiète pour ces gamins, moi.
C'est surtout le niveau intellectuel que les media semblent leur proposer.
Ca fait un peu peur...

edit : Nan, ça fait beaucoup peur.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2006)

Moi ce qui m'amuse c'est de lire dans une fenêtre le message de WebO et dans une autre voir l'image qu'il m'a envoyée avec son dernier coup de boule 

 :love:

J'apprécie les deux, bien entendu


----------



## WebOliver (12 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui m'amuse c'est de lire dans une fenêtre le message de WebO et dans une autre voir l'image qu'il m'a envoyée avec son dernier coup de boule
> 
> :love:
> 
> J'apprécie les deux, bien entendu



Elle avait des gros seins, me souviens plus du coup? Non, ça va, normaux quoi.   :rose:


----------



## yvos (12 Avril 2006)

c'est pas le tout, mais il est 12h27...z'avez une suggestion concernant le cauet burger? faut ajouter de la mayo ou c'est suffisamment gras?


----------



## tirhum (12 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas le tout, mais il est 12h27...z'avez une suggestion concernant le cauet burger? faut ajouter de la mayo ou c'est suffisamment gras?


BackCat as tout bouffé !!....









y'a de la  dinde dans le burger ?!.....:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2006)

J'ai réalisé deux spots de pubs pour Cauet, on s'était bien marré. ce qui était cool, c'est que plus on allait dans le délire et plus ça le faisait marrer!


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2006)

Allez, pour te faire plaisir Roberto, en voilà une:
http://www.fabienremblier.com/forum/cauet20-03.mov


----------



## Hippocampe (12 Avril 2006)

Je trouve la plupart des réactions sur ce fils étonnantes en fait...

... non pas que j'apprécie spécialement Cauet, mais quand on a la soi-disant volonté de s'élever du "commun de mortels", parce qu'on écoute France Inter, qu'on ait pas la TV ou qu'on l'ait, et que dans ce cas, on soit plus à rechercher des programmes dits "culturels" (difficile ces derniers temps cela dit...), j'ai tendance à croire que l'Intellectuel (avec un grand I) se doit de connaitre un tant soit peu ce que la majeure partie de la population consomme.

tout ça me fait penser aux grands pontes sorbonniens que je peux cotoyer... 
Selon eux mon sujet de thèse porte sur le vulgaire (= la pub), est un sujet de mec (la pub "automobile"), sur une période ultra contemporaine (1971 à nos jours) ce qui signifie que "ah mais chère mademoiselle ce n'est plus de l'histoire !!"  :rateau: et SURTOUT, j'utilise l'image comme archive... ultime sacrilège !!
Me font marrer tous ces abrutis de la Sorbonne... pourtant ils sont considérés comme la crème de la crème !! 

Il m'est arrivée de regarder l'émission de Cauet en qualité de non-décérébrée... c'est vrai que ça vole pas très haut c'est certain, mais au moins ça permet de savoir un peu de quoi il retourne, de voir vers quoi on évolue... et puis parfois c'est bon de rigoler comme une baleine avec des c*nneries de ce genre. 

Erf... ah ça pour hurler aux loups "c'est d'la m*rde Cauet", y'a du monde... notez que pour espérer caresser un pilon de dinde blonde platine, y'a du monde aussi... limite y'a de l'écume sur les babines ('tention à la flaque, vous allez glisser   ) ... et pourtant tout cela fait partie du même système.


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Avril 2006)

ah, pardon, mais non!
carresser le pilon d'une (dinde) blonde, c'est LE but ultime, LE sens de la vie, et la probabilité d'y prendre du plaisir est assez importante... En revanche la certitude qu'il me sera impossible de rire aux débilités de Cauet m'est évidente...
Le seul sentiment que ce type de show m'inspire, c'est une profonde lassitude, et surtout une très grande honte pour l'ensemble de la population...


----------



## tirhum (12 Avril 2006)

blondes ou brunes.....  


			
				la(n)guille a dit:
			
		

> ... et surtout une très grande honte pour l'ensemble de la population...


... :mouais:
'splique moi la fin de ta dernière phrase ?!....


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Avril 2006)

L'ouverture d'esprit mes amis, l'ouverture d'esprit...
Ce qui ne plait pas aux uns peut plaire aux autres et inversement.
D'aucuns adorent les émissions littéraires, d'autres s'emmerdent devant profondément...


----------



## GroDan (12 Avril 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Je trouve la plupart des réactions sur ce fils étonnantes en fait...
> 
> ... non pas que j'apprécie spécialement Cauet, mais quand on a la soi-disant volonté de s'élever du "commun de mortels", parce qu'on écoute France Inter, qu'on ait pas la TV ou qu'on l'ait, et que dans ce cas, on soit plus à rechercher des programmes dits "culturels" (difficile ces derniers temps cela dit...), j'ai tendance à croire que l'Intellectuel (avec un grand I) se doit de connaitre un tant soit peu ce que la majeure partie de la population consomme.
> 
> ...



Houlà, je pense qu'il faut faire preuve d'un peu de discernement, quand on sait que la plébe passe 3h25 mn devant la téloche, je me demande où l'on trouve le temps pour sa famille, ses potes, ses voisins ou tt simplement pour soi meme....
Donc on à le droit de refuser de regarder le tube ! Sans forcement passer pour un Bobo sorbonnien tendance France-Culture


----------



## Hippocampe (12 Avril 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Houlà, je pense qu'il faut faire preuve d'un peu de discernement, quand on sait que la plébe passe 3h25 mn devant la téloche, je me demande où l'on trouve le temps pour sa famille, ses potes, ses voisins ou tt simplement pour soi meme....


on est d'accord  ... mais chacun fait ce qui lui plait finalement.



			
				GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Donc on à le droit de refuser de regarder le tube ! Sans forcement passer pour un Bobo sorbonnien tendance France-Culture


hopeulà !! j'ai jamais dit le contraire !! 

j'adore les gens qui sont dans les extrêmes !! :love: ... on passe de 3h25 à rien... mouarff !!

j'aurai tendance à croire qu'il existe aussi des gens qui ont la télé, qui parfois rigolent comme des phoques devant Cauet, parfois adorent les émissions littéraires, qui ne passent pas 3h25 par jour devant la télé et qui par ailleurs ont des amis, des enfants, lisent, dessinent, sortent danser D ), écoute France Inter D ) et ne sont pas Bobo sorbonnien, mais balieusard sorbonnien D )

... y'a une tellement de possibilités...


----------



## la(n)guille (12 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> blondes ou brunes.....
> 
> ... :mouais:
> 'splique moi la fin de ta dernière phrase ?!....




ça ne t'arrive jamais de regarder quelquechose à la télé, et d'avoir ce sentiment de honte, alternativement pour ceux qui regardent, ou pour ceux qui présentent...en te disant qu'il faut forcemment avoir fait une croix sur son amour propre pour se placer dans la position des uns ou des autres...


moi oui.

et je n'ai jamais pu regarder plus de dix secondes d'une émission de Cauet, à cause de ça... De plus j'ai pas la télé, alors ça m'arrive pas souvent


----------



## Hippocampe (12 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> blondes ou brunes.....


en même temps c'est vrai... du moment qu'y'a du pilon moelleux à tater   

mais je note une sur-représentation de la blonde... 

... je dis "vive Pascal 77 !" ... et sa Monica Belluci


----------



## GroDan (12 Avril 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> on est d'accord  ... mais chacun fait ce qui lui plait finalement.



J'en suis pas si sur...honnétement j'avais pas trop envie d'aller au taf cette apréM et puis j'ai une voiture mais pour moi c'est plus un carbonisateur de compte bancaire qu'un chant de liberté....je voudrais bien changer la chaudiére à mazout mais mon banquier refuse de me faire un crédit parce que mes bénèfices pour 2004 ont étés trop faibles à sont goût, j'aimerai bien changer de banque mais faut payer les clotures de comptes et repayer pour de nouvelles CB....et ainsi de suite.
Une de mes rare liberté, c'est de ne pas avoir de TV, ni de Cro-ondes, ni de grilles pains, de ne pas écouter stephane Bern mais Daniel mermet...ect


----------



## supermoquette (12 Avril 2006)

Ah ! l'atavisme du nioub' !


----------



## GroDan (12 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! l'atavisme du nioub' !


Si on peut même plus rigoler ! 
 Moi qui pensait me libérer en refusant la notion de choix dicté par la sociétè consumériste.Qui pensait apporter la bonne parole en évoquant le phénoméne de simplicité volontaire. j'ignorais que tous les bleusbites de macg avaient ce point commun.

Pardon Maître SM:love:


----------



## Hippocampe (12 Avril 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> J'en suis pas si sur...honnétement j'avais pas trop envie d'aller au taf cette apréM et puis j'ai une voiture mais pour moi c'est plus un carbonisateur de compte bancaire qu'un chant de liberté....je voudrais bien changer la chaudiére à mazout mais mon banquier refuse de me faire un crédit parce que mes bénèfices pour 2004 ont étés trop faibles à sont goût, j'aimerai bien changer de banque mais faut payer les clotures de comptes et repayer pour de nouvelles CB....et ainsi de suite.
> Une de mes rare liberté, c'est de ne pas avoir de TV, ni de Cro-ondes, ni de grilles pains, de ne pas écouter stephane Bern mais Daniel mermet...ect



mais c'est ton droit... et nous le respectons  
en même temps, en évoquant chacun fait ce qui lui plait, je pensais au fait de regarder ou pas des émissions comme celles de Cauet, d'avoir la TV ou pas.

... parce que là, je m'interroge sur le rapport avec le fil :mouais: 

... je vois pas de pilons de blonde platine à l'horizon pourtant  ... 'tention à la flaque là !! tu vas glisser   , et entrainer le fil avec toi. 

Edit: ah bon !! c'est si pour déc*nner... mais on refera pas le monde sur MacG malheureusement.


----------



## NED (12 Avril 2006)

Moi j'aimais bien Quand il etait au début sur Europe 2 le matin et qu'il se bougeait le cul dehors pour voir les gens dans la rue.
Maintenant il me saoule vraiment.
Il surfe sur la vague et ammasse les pepettes, mais qui ne le ferait pas à sa place?


----------



## tirhum (12 Avril 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> en même temps c'est vrai... du moment qu'y'a du pilon moelleux à tater
> 
> mais je note une sur-représentation de la blonde...
> 
> ... je dis "vive Pascal 77 !" ... et sa Monica Belluci


blonde brunes ou autres je ne suis pas sectaire !!  
:love: 
_la "Belluche", ça va être surfait bientôt à force de trop en parler.... _
mais c'est vrai que l'on voit beaucoup de blondes....:mouais: 





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ah ! l'atavisme du nioub' !


lire ou poster !!.......... 
:rateau: 

ça peut s'appliquer à bien d'autres domaines d'ailleurs !!.....


----------



## mikoo (12 Avril 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Pardon Maître SM:love:



*Soumis!*


----------



## GroDan (12 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> *Soumis!*



NAN
Pire : fô Q


----------



## alèm (12 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ho, le crie pas trop fort, j'passe pour quoi moi, après!??
> 
> t'as oublié elektroseb




ah ?! je savais pas ou plus. je crois qu'on en avait causé quand je squattais encore pas loin de la Basilique (pas loin du Rond-point des Grenouilles )

et puis, ya aussi Toph 

bon, SM a raison (comme d'hab') et j'avoue que si j'écoutais Mermet avant, c'est parce que ses reportages s'ouvraient plus au monde. Maintenant, je suis au taf à cette heure-là... mais s'ouvrir au monde, c'est aussi aller discuter avec nos voisins et qui sait si Cauet n'est pas en quelque sorte notre voisin.


----------



## mikoo (12 Avril 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Pire : fô Q



comme jean-pierre?


----------



## GroDan (12 Avril 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> mais c'est ton droit... et nous le respectons
> en même temps, en évoquant chacun fait ce qui lui plait, je pensais au fait de regarder ou pas des émissions comme celles de Cauet, d'avoir la TV ou pas.
> 
> ... parce que là, je m'interroge sur le rapport avec le fil :mouais:


Le rapport est dans l'ensemble des choses ! La télè est au centre de tout ! Son influence est partout. Ca à déjà été évoquer dans ce fil, mais tu ne peux pas échapper à sa présence...Donc elle captive, neutralise et éduque ses proies...


			
				Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> ... je vois pas de pilons de blonde platine à l'horizon pourtant  ... 'tention à la flaque là !! tu vas glisser   , et entrainer le fil avec toi.


...avec des codes sont erronés  


			
				Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Edit: ah bon !! c'est si pour déc*nner... mais on refera pas le monde sur MacG malheureusement.


En tant que nioube je croyais que si justement


----------



## GroDan (12 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> comme jean-pierre?


jean-pierre qui?


----------



## Melounette (13 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> L'ouverture d'esprit mes amis, l'ouverture d'esprit...
> Ce qui ne plait pas aux uns peut plaire aux autres et inversement.
> D'aucuns adorent les émissions littéraires, d'autres s'emmerdent devant profondément...


Ouais c'est ça j'entends ceux qui disent aimer Cauet, et j'entends ceux qui disent ne pas aimer Cauet et bla bla bla.
Là il ne s'agit pas d'ouverture d'esprit, mais de non-assistance à personne en danger. Je veux bien comprendre l'idée du truc(ça a déjà d'ailleurs été fait moultes fois), mais qu'il le fasse au moins avec talent. Là, c'est fade et insipide. Pitain, j'ai regardé ça une fois, y a rien de professionnel là dedans. Même un spectacle de fête de fin d'année de lycée, je trouve ça mieux fait.
J'sais pas moi, mais dans le genre humour potache et un peu crade et sans vouloir "s'élever au-dessus du commun des mortels", à tout prendre, je préfère du Prévost et Desproges se balançant du boudin blanc à la figure. Là ouais je rigole. Même une bande de geeks fous de Mac qui courent après un pilon de blonde, ça me fait rire.Mais Cauet c'est petit, petit, petit.
Et je ne suis pas une auditrice de France-Inter, ni d'émissions culturelles, ni une grande intellectuelle(aaah ça non ma bonne dame, je le saurais depuis le temps). J'dis ça au cas où il y aurait une personne qui voudrait ranger mon avis dans une petite case avec une jolie tite nétiquette.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

Purée... C'est parce que j'ai pas le temps et que l'archiviste, c'est pas moi ici... Mais je vous renverrais bien tous dans vos 22 mètres avec vos critiques sur le côté gras, potache ou crade non talentueux de Cauet._ La critique est aisée mais l'art est difficile_. Vous seriez tous d'une subtilité délicieuse, universellement drôles et/ou intéressants tout simplement, j'entendrais vos critiques acerbes avec respect... Or là, à longueur de journée, il me semble qu'en matière de manque de talent et humour souvent over-border-line vous vous placez (notez bien que c'est du pluriel et du général volontairement grossi. Heureusement, certains trop rares font presque l'unanimité) souvent en haut du classement  Qu'on parle de goûts et de couleurs, je le conçois. Pour le reste.. pardon. Vos parents ne vous ont jamais appris qu'on disait "je n'aime pas" plutôt que "c'est pas bon" ? Encore une fois... avant de vous occuper de la paille qui est dans l'&#339;il de votre voisin, virez la poutre qui obstrue les vôtres.
C'est mon avis et ça ne me dérange pas de me faire pourrir pour ça. Et pour ceux qui ne se sentent pas à l'aise, c'est l'avis d'un posteur et pas d'un modérateur...


----------



## Melounette (13 Avril 2006)

Ouais mais coco, j'en fais pas mon métier tu vois et je ne compte jamais passer à la télé avec mes phrases à 2 francs Six sous. Ce que je fais en étant payé et ce pour quoi les gens me font confiance, bin je le fais bien et pas en amateur. J'm'en fous du registre dans lequel il est , ça me va. Juste, c'est brouillon, et chiant. Pas de talent je persiste. Et je me sens tout à fait le droit de critiquer, en tant que public. C'est le jeu mon p'tit pote.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

Ne t'enflamme pas, chérie. Je ne suis pas ton ptit pote, il en faudrait beaucoup plus et dans une toute autre direction. Je ne pense pas t'avoir manqué de respect, alors aies le talent, s'il te plaît, de continuer dans le même code lexical, ça éviterait de froisser ma susceptibilité  _Cocotte_...
/fin de la digression

Je ne trouve pas ça brouillon et chiant. Qu'est-ce qu'on fait ? On se donne rendez-vous et on se met d'accord au bras de fer ? Ton avis n'est pas étayé... Que veux-tu qu'on en fasse ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

Ah l'effet magique MacGé !
L'autre jour, j'en était presque à défendre un homme politique pour qui je ne voterais pas (ou alors contre un autre, mais bref, ça n'est pas le sujet), me voilà aujourd'hui en supporter d'un animateur que je ne regarde pas (ou peu).

Mais je l'écoute parfois à la radio, en voiture.
Par rapport à la moyenne des animateurs pour radio de djeunes, je le trouve plutôt soft, gentil et pas trop "j'ai pris le melon" - ce qui est assez rare pour être noté.

Son humour ne vous fait pas rire ? Vous le trouvez un peu facile ? Un peu "bas de game" ?
Pas faux.
Après, ça fait rire ou pas, voilà - il n'insulte ni ne fait de mal à personne, pas de quoi en faire un fromage.

Parfois, je me demande si la vraie question derrière, ce ne serait pas "C'est pas juste qu'un type qui ne fait finalement que recycler les bonnes vieilles vannes de potaches soit aussi célèbre et gagne autant d'argent"
Non ?

Un petit débat sur la balance talent/rémunération ?
Ce serait peut-être plus interressant que 10 pages de plus sur  CauetCaca/CauetRigolo.

Enfin, moi ce que j'en dis...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Avril 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Parfois, je me demande si la vraie question derrière, ce ne serait pas "C'est pas juste qu'un type qui ne fait finalement que recycler les bonnes vieilles vannes de potaches soit aussi célèbre et gagne autant d'argent"
> Non ?
> 
> Un petit débat sur la balance talent/rémunération ?




*Et voilà le fond du problème*
Qu'entendons nous par culture ?

Une culture au sens large représentant un bagage commun, immédiatement assimilable par le plus grand nombre, représentant l'ensemble des informations partagées par une même population. 

Ou bien une culture "élitiste" ou éducative, empirique, plus difficilement accessible et nécessitant un effort d'apprentissage ?


----------



## Hippocampe (13 Avril 2006)

hé hé dites !! on est jeudiiiii !!!  .... et vous savez ce qui passe ce soir en deuxième partie de soirée ?? hein ? hein ??   

Perso, je vous proposerai bien des travaux pratiques, un peu à la manière de Guy Carlier... parce que dans le genre "je me coltine des émissions pas folichonnes en gardant un esprit critique", le Carlier il se pose là je trouve.

je lis "non- assistance à personne en danger"... faut pas pousser quand même !!! me semble qu'on est dans un pays où le taux d'alphabétisation et d'éducation est relativement élevé, le QI moyen des français tourne autour de 100 (mais c'est vrai que l'on ne peut pas juger de l'intelligence uniquement à l'aune du QI  )... bon en gros un pays où les gens font globalement librement leur choix... je dis bien globalement.

Mais si la TV, qui pour certains ici est "au centre de tout" (me semble un peu simpliste... mais c'est mon avis et je suis heureuse de le partager avec moi   ), propose des émissions de ce genre et qui plus est qu'elles durent, c'est bien qu'il y a des gens qui font le choix délibéré de les regarder.
...parce que quand une émission ne fait pas d'audience, ne plait pas, hop aux orties.

Le Cauet, il fait ce qu'il fait... et dans le genre (qu'on apprécie ou pas), suis désolée, il se défend. 
... vi c'est sûr Prévost et Desproges se balancant du boudin blanc à la figure... (dans la ville de Moncul c'est pas ça ??) pas sûre qu'à l'époque où ils le faisaient les gens trouvaient ça génialissime.
Cauet reste malgré tout dans la même veine, à mon sens... pépés et gros n*chons en plus... mais c'est notre époque qui veut ça.

Si l'émission de Cauet dure, c'est bien parce qu'elle a son public, qui doit apprécier ce qu'il fait. Tous les gens qui regardent cette émision, on ne leur met pas le couteau sous la gorge ou un gun sur la tempe. Faut arrêter !!!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

> me semble qu'on est dans un pays où le taux d'alphabétisation et d'éducation est relativement élevé



çà, c'est pas si sûr.... Du temps du service militaire, on détectait de façon précise le taux d'illetrisme et/ou d'analphabétisme (jamais bien compris la différence entre les deux), du moins chez les garçons. 20 % des conscrits maîtrisaient mal ou ne maîtrisaient plus la lecture (par exemple lire "phonétiquement" mais sans comprendre le sens). Et ce taux n'a jamais réellement évolué.


----------



## Hippocampe (13 Avril 2006)

jul29 a dit:
			
		

> çà, c'est pas si sûr.... Du temps du service militaire, on détectait de façon précise le taux d'illetrisme et/ou d'analphabétisme (jamais bien compris la différence entre les deux), du moins chez les garçons. 20 % des conscrits maîtrisaient mal ou ne maîtrisaient plus la lecture (par exemple lire "phonétiquement" mais sans comprendre le sens). Et ce taux n'a jamais réellement évolué.


certes  
mais dis ! et si tu compares à l'Inde ou je sais pas moi, un autre pays pas super bien loti... tu vois un pays où y'a moins de richesse qu'en France et où elle est encore plus mal répartie... où y'a des castes... genre les Intouchables, considérés comme des moins que rien par leurs conconcitoyens... où se situe le taux d'alphabétisation ??


----------



## GroDan (13 Avril 2006)

l'ignorance génèrale arrange beaucoup de monde ! 

Et puis comme Roberto, j'arréte de donner mon temps à cette endive moite.

Au fond personne ne détient la vérité...
sauf que même si t'as pas la téloche tu peux pas échapper à ce mec...et c'est cette pollution qui m'exaspére!

Banzaï :hein:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> l'ignorance génèrale arrange beaucoup de monde !
> 
> Et puis comme Roberto, j'arréte de donner mon temps à cette endive moite.
> 
> ...


Désolé mais je n'y crois pas une seule seconde !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

En gros, c'est comme ici quoi... Y'as des choses auxquelles on ne peut malheureusement pas échapper...


----------



## Hippocampe (13 Avril 2006)

ouais c'est sûr... les Chiennes de Garde te diraient la même chose à propos de la pub affichage... qu'on ne peut pas y échapper.

C'est marrant quand même comme on regarde ce qu'on a envie de regarder... les affiches avec Cauet, je les ai vu rapide, j'y ai même pas fait attention. M'a bien fallu la lecture de CB News pour comprendre qu'ils avaient sorti un burger à son nom... :rateau: 

Le nombre de messages publicitaires, d'objets divers et variés qu'on croise dans une journée est énorme... franchement pour réussir à se focaliser sur un truc, il faut le vouloir... parce y'en a tellement partout que limite on voit plus rien...

... m'enfin, je dois être déformée par mon boulot de recherche c'est pour ça. :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2006)

Tu penses au sujet de jojo dans Vous êtes ici ?


----------



## tirhum (13 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Tu penses au sujet de jojo dans Vous êtes ici ?


c'est une vedette, lui aussi ?!..... 
:rateau:


----------



## GroDan (13 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mais je n'y crois pas une seule seconde !


J'tejure
Il est partout, manchette sur kiosque, 4x3, Partout arrrgh !

mettons quand Suisse, vous étes protéger ! c'est votre coté neutre .


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Avril 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> ... vi c'est sûr Prévost et Desproges se balancant du boudin blanc à la figure... (dans la ville de Moncul c'est pas ça ??) pas sûre qu'à l'époque où ils le faisaient les gens trouvaient ça génialissime.
> Cauet reste malgré tout *dans la même veine*, à mon sens... pépés et gros n*chons en plus... mais c'est notre époque qui veut ça.



tu es sûre de ce que tu écris???
Tu as déjà lu un livre de Desproges, son roman par exemple, dont le titre est : "Des femmes qui tombent"...
Et je ne parle pas des retranscription de ses chroniques radio.
Tu as vu le moment ou il invente le concept qui a rendu Raphael Mesrai(?orthographe?) célèbre en interviewant Françoise Sagan...
Parce que je crois que lui (je ne connais pas bien l'&#339;uvre de Prévost) était capable de tout et de n'importe quoi parce qu'il avait un cerveau (cancérigène de surcroît), et que ce cerveau lui permettait de transcrire, à bout de bras, avec un stylo ou une machine à écrire, des pensées qui avaient du sens, des idées... il était même capable de développer des théories... bref, il usait de son rôle de personnage publique pour pousser les gens à réfléchir, et éventuellement les choquer pour les pousser à réagir...
Je crois qu'il était aux antipodes de ces émissions pré-décérébrée qui accentuent le rôle passif du téléspectateur (et je ne pense pas qu'à Cauet quand j'écris ça).


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2006)

terrain dangereux quand on met en rapport QI, emissions télés, culture et qu'on imagine les univers aussi cloisonnés - on peut aimer france culture, apprécier cauet et avoir un QI proche du canard - il y a pas de raisons d'y voir des contradictions, car si on veut forcément classer les individus selon l'emission qu'ils regardent le jeudi à 22h40, on est très très très mal barré.

ceci étant posé, quel est le problème à dire que Cauet (ou plus largement ce qu'il représente), c'est de la merde, à partir du moment où il est bien clair que c'est un jugement sur *un produit* auquel on échappe difficilement (car c'est bien cela dont on parle, un produit- la dérive, elle est là pas sur le supposé côté regressif du personnage / des comme lui, il y en a eu et il y aura d'autres) et *surtout pas* sur des individus qui peuvent l'apprécier ou regarder.

Peut-on considérer qu'une émission est bonne à partir du moment où il y a un audimat massif? j'en doute - en tout cas, c'est forcément un biais. Par contre, c'est un bon produit bien conçu et qui remplit ses fonctions à merveille.


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> ouais c'est sûr... les Chiennes de Garde te diraient la même chose à propos de la pub affichage... qu'on ne peut pas y échapper.
> 
> C'est marrant quand même comme on regarde ce qu'on a envie de regarder... les affiches avec Cauet, je les ai vu rapide, j'y ai même pas fait attention. M'a bien fallu la lecture de CB News pour comprendre qu'ils avaient sorti un burger à son nom... :rateau:
> 
> ...


c'est plus compliqué parce que cela ne se limite pas à des pubs, mais il y a eu pas mal d'articles, d'articles sur des articles, des pubs sur des articles, des pubs sur des pubs  bref, tout un buzz autour du phénomène dont ce thread est un avatar  Tu peux comprendre que lorsqu'on est plutôt refractaire ça interpelle, ne serait-ce que pour savoir pourquoi


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

> Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau à la(n)guille.



Comme quoi, on n'est jamais si libre que çà....


----------



## Hippocampe (13 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux comprendre que lorsqu'on est plutôt refractaire ça interpelle, ne serait-ce que pour savoir pourquoi


ah là oui !!  que ça interpelle, et d'essayer de comprendre le pourquoi d'un phénomène, c'est une autre démarche que de simplement dire "c'est d'la m*rde !!"

voilà la question est posée: mis à part que vous trouviez que ce que Cauet fait est de la m*rde, comment expliquez-vous cet espèce d'engouement (le terme est mal choisi) ??

Par ailleurs, je soulignais sourtout le fait que les gens qui choissisent de regarder cette émission, pour ne parler que d'elle, le font délibérément. S'ils ne voulaient pas, la TV resterai éteinte.

Tu as raison la(n)guille, Desproges n'est pas vraiment à classer dans cette catégorie. Pour avoir un peu lu et vu ce qu'il a fait, il est à part.  
Je reprennais surtout cette histoire de tartinage de boudin avec Prévost... me semblait que dans la veine humour potache, Cauet est une forme d'héritage. 
Me semble que l'émission le Petit Rapporteur volait plus haut, mais bon je suis trop jeune pour trop m'avancer.


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> Une culture au sens large représentant un bagage commun, immédiatement assimilable par le plus grand nombre, représentant l'ensemble des informations partagées par une même population.



en cela, la fourchette fait partie de la culture occidentale au même sens que la baguette dans certains pays asiatiques. et il me semble que tu as donné le sens du terme culture. 

Cauet fait-il de la merde ? Non, je ne crois pas (et qu'on m'appelle pas Coco sans raison, seuls benjamin et Backcat auraient des raisons valables ici ). Mais j'ai l'impression que je survole un nid de parigos (tête eud'vo comme dirait mon "pays" yvos) prétentieux, suffisants et arrogants. Bien vous en prenne d'écouter France Culture (dont j'écoute certaines émissions), France Musique(s) (où écouter des bons enregistrements baroques sinon ?) et regarder ARTE (que je regarde) mais vous me donnez la même impression que certains de nos élus : vous oubliez que vous n'êtes pas représentatifs de la population. Si Cauet est encore à l'antenne, c'est que ça marche au niveau audimat. Essayez de comprendre ce qui marche (et pas seulement de manière superfétatoire) et ce qui fait écho chez lui dans nos concitoyens. Perso, je le redis, je sais, ce type pourrait être mon frangin, ça ne me choquerait pas. Il est tellement représentatif du milieu local, social etc... où j'ai grandi. Disons que ce serait exactement, le cousin Philippe qui ferait rire toute l'assemblée par ses blagues grivoises et ses chansons paillardes à la fin du banquet de noces de la cousine Lydie. 



			
				GroDan a dit:
			
		

> J'tejure
> Il est partout, manchette sur kiosque, 4x3, Partout arrrgh !
> mettons quand Suisse, vous étes protéger ! c'est votre coté neutre .





			
				supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Désolé mais je n'y crois pas une seule seconde !




bin ouais, GroDan, personne ne t'oblige à regarder. Personne. sauf toi...


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2006)

Remi, je crois que Cauet est saint quentinois


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Remi, je crois que Cauet est saint quentinois




c'est ton cousin ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Remi, je crois que Cauet est saint quentinois




Heu oui tu as raison , il prône le maroilles dans toutes ses émissions ou presque


----------



## GroDan (13 Avril 2006)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] bin ouais, GroDan, personne ne t'oblige à regarder. Personne. sauf toi... [/QUOTE]

Além, c'est du seiziéme degrés ? parce que jusqu'a preuve du contraire c'est difficile de se déplacer en ville les yeux fermés ! L'accessibilité urbaine aux non voyants n'est pas trés top par chez moi...
Echapper à la publicité, c'est pas si simple...alors si t'as une recette, je veux bien que tu m'en fasse profiter !


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Além, c'est du seiziéme degrés ? parce que jusqu'a preuve du contraire c'est difficile de se déplacer en ville les yeux fermés ! L'accessibilité urbaine aux non voyants n'est pas trés top par chez moi...
> Echapper à la publicité, c'est pas si simple...alors si t'as une recette, je veux bien que tu m'en fasse profiter !




porter son regard sur autre chose. tu parles culture mais tu ne sais pas éduquer ton regard. Moi, je l'ai vu une fois l'affiche pour le magazine, depuis, je passe à côté sans la voir et sans me forcer à ça...

Si tu es sensible à la publicité à ce point, c'est qu'il y a un truc qui cloche dans ton discours. 



			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Heu oui tu as raison , il prône le maroilles dans toutes ses émissions ou presque




en cela il a raison, le maroilles est un délicieux fromage du nord du département de l'aisne (la Thiérache qui est d'ailleurs à visiter pour son calme, ses églises fortifiées, ses champs d'herbe  et son orgue baroque de Saint-Michel-en-Thiérache).


----------



## supermoquette (13 Avril 2006)

Pareil, j'ai vu une fois les pub sloggy et depuis je les vois toutes sans me forcer non plus


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est ton cousin ?


ba apparemment, il marque l'histoire de la ville 



j'vais quand même vérifier qu'on a aucun lien de parenté


----------



## tirhum (13 Avril 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Além, c'est du seiziéme degrés ? parce que jusqu'a preuve du contraire c'est difficile de se déplacer en ville les yeux fermés ! L'accessibilité urbaine aux non voyants n'est pas trés top par chez moi...
> Echapper à la publicité, c'est pas si simple...alors si t'as une recette, je veux bien que tu m'en fasse profiter !


on en revient donc, petit à petit, à glisser vers ce débat ci...........


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Heu oui tu as raison , il prône le maroilles dans toutes ses émissions ou presque



un truc qui pue en somme


----------



## StJohnPerse (13 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> un truc qui pue en somme




Je suis un parigot , je connais po


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pareil, j'ai vu une fois les pub sloggy et depuis je les vois toutes sans me forceer non plus



ah tiens, tout comme moi. suis-je asservi par la sexualisation de la représentation féminine de nos sociétés capitalistes ?   



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba apparemment, il marque l'histoire de la ville
> 
> 
> 
> j'vais quand même vérifier qu'on a aucun lien de parenté



tes origines bretonnes te protègent quelque peu mais il est vrai que lui se place là en matière de nom typiquement picard ! 



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> un truc qui pue en somme



non dans l'Aisne, pas chez moi steupl' !!


----------



## tirhum (13 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah tiens, tout comme moi. suis-je asservi par la sexualisation de la représentation féminine de nos sociétés capitalistes ?


Yannick Noah ?!......


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> en cela il a raison, le maroilles est un délicieux fromage du nord du département de l'aisne



c'est donc ça la recette du Cauet Burger???!!!

mais pourquoi on m'a pas prévenu plus tôt :love:


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est donc ça la recette du Cauet Burger???!!!
> 
> mais pourquoi on m'a pas prévenu plus tôt :love:




on m'informe qu'une rumeur fait état d'une augmentation de la consommation de burger au Fayet...


----------



## GroDan (13 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> porter son regard sur autre chose. tu parles culture mais tu ne sais pas éduquer ton regard. Moi, je l'ai vu une fois l'affiche pour le magazine, depuis, je passe à côté sans la voir et sans me forcer à ça...
> 
> Si tu es sensible à la publicité à ce point, c'est qu'il y a un truc qui cloche dans ton discours.






T'as le jugement facile Além, ça en est presque blessant ! 
dire que je suis sensible à la pub, c'est bien gentil, mais je te rappelle que statistiquement tu te prends plus de 500 messages de pub dans la face tous les jours, que tu le veuilles ou non, que tu "éduques" ton regard ou non...donc de là à dire que mon discours cloche...j'aurais tendance à penser que tu confond éducation et aveuglement !
C'est pas parce que tu ignores qq chose que ce qq chose n'existe plus !

Quand au pub Sloggy, où les minettes à oualpé sur les affiches en general pour vendre, bagnoles, yaourt , lingerie , magazine pour perdre les kilos avant l'été et co°, perso ça me fait ierchi...mais ça, je dois bien être le seul avec les barbus intégristes :rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2006)

Je pense être assez bien placé pour dire que je suis d'accord avec Alem lorsqu'il dit que cette discussion est très parisienne, pour en avaoir fait les frais il y a longtemps. Nombreuses sont les émissions, les films, les disques etc... qui se font taper dessus par un public bien-pensant qui oublie qu'il est les plus souvent une infime minorité de la population française et surtout une réalité qui est la suivante: il y a du public, on continue, il n'y a pas de public, on arrête.
Maurad est le parfait exemple du mec que quelques parisiens trouvaient drôles mais qui au final ne l'était pas aux yeux du reste de la population...
Cauet a un public, tant mieux pour lui. Pour les autres, il y a d'autres chaines ou aussi la possibilité de fermer sa télé...


----------



## Fondug (13 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Je pense être assez bien placé pour dire que je suis d'accord avec Alem lorsqu'il dit que cette discussion est très parisienne, pour en avaoir fait les frais il y a longtemps. Nombreuses sont les émissions, les films, les disques etc... qui se font taper dessus par un public bien-pensant qui oublie qu'il est les plus souvent une infime minorité de la population française et surtout une réalité qui est la suivante: il y a du public, on continue, il n'y a pas de public, on arrête.
> Maurad est le parfait exemple du mec que quelques parisiens trouvaient drôles mais qui au final ne l'était pas aux yeux du reste de la population...
> Cauet a un public, tant mieux pour lui. Pour les autres, il y a d'autres chaines ou aussi la possibilité de fermer sa télé...


 
pas mieux !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> non dans l'Aisne, pas chez moi steupl' !!


59550	MAROILLES	Nord 	Nord-Pas-de-Calais  
Nan ! C'est à moi !

Merci à SJPSMG de nous avoir encore une fois fait une remarque à la *** sans rapport avec le sujet en si peu de mots...


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> T'as le jugement facile Além, ça en est presque blessant !
> dire que je suis sensible à la pub, c'est bien gentil, mais je te rappelle que statistiquement tu te prends plus de 500 messages de pub dans la face tous les jours, que tu le veuilles ou non, que tu "éduques" ton regard ou non...donc de là à dire que mon discours cloche...j'aurais tendance à penser que tu confond éducation et aveuglement !



bah, excuse moi de ne pas voir 500 messages de pub/jour...  c'est d'ailleurs ce qui fait que je me fais assez souvent remonter les bretelles par mon responsable parce que je ne vois même pas ce que nous avons en promo, offres spéciales, démonstrations, etc... ça n'attire pas mon regard alors que c'est souvent à 2m devant moi sur une pancarte A2. Par contre, je suis imparable pour remarquer n'importe quelle minette à 50m, un vrai radar ! 
je pense vraiment, comme supermoquette, que tu peux le faire et je t'avoue sincérement que même de façon subliminale, j'entrave que dalle à la pub. Pourtant, je regarde partout, tout le temps (c'est aussi mon job de sentir l'air du temps, de remarquer des trucs) mais tu vois, par exemple, la photo montrant une inscription pour couper les portables dans vos plus belles photos, bin j'aurais pas pu la faire, je n'aurais même pas vu l'inscription... je serais visuellement passé à côté de l'inscription. Je pense que le babil permanent de mes origines portugaises à fait en sorte que je n'écoute que ce que je veux bien entendre, ne vois que ce que je veux bien voir, etc...

mais, Cauet, bon j'ai regardé, rien que pour vérifier certaines choses et aussi surtout pour me tenir au courant (comme dirait Sonnyboy). Je n'ai rien contre lui, je n'aime pas trop mais ça ne me repousse pas non plus.



			
				GroDan a dit:
			
		

> C'est pas parce que tu ignores qq chose que ce qq chose n'existe plus !



je suis bien d'accord avec toi. et je ne dis pas le contraire.

Mais je ne crie pas à la pollution des âmes. Je prétends que si tu veux t'abstraire de certaines choses, le cerveau humain en est tout à fait capable, ignorer inconsciemment mais volontairement. Je n'ai jamais aussi bien rédigé de philo à la fac qu'en écoutant du Can (ege bamyasi par exemple) et jamais aussi bien planché sur une coupe géologique qu'en écoutant du Free Jazz...   (pour SM : c'était mon real dada ! )



			
				[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> 59550	MAROILLES	Nord 	Nord-Pas-de-Calais
> Nan ! C'est à moi !
> 
> Merci à SJPSMG de nous avoir encore une fois fait une remarque à la *** sans rapport avec le sujet en si peu de mots...



tu partages min grin  quinquin ?


----------



## GroDan (13 Avril 2006)

Bon ben je pars à l'entrainement !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2006)

500 messages pub par jour... Peut-être même plus. Combien en retiens-tu ? Ceux que tu retiens, ce sont ceux qui te touchent. Plus exactement, ceux qui ont été conçus pour toucher une cible dont tu fais partie. Faudrait appeler Rezba pour étayer mes propos en termes de psycho-sociologie et linguistique. Entre nous, et en tant que "publicitaire", je te le dis : si tu vois ces messages, c'est qu'ils s'adressent à toi. Mais le débat doit-il vraiment tourner autour de la place étouffante de la publicité dans nos quotidiens ? N'est-ce pas encore une fois... tout mélanger ?

Brèfle...


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

je n'aurais qu'un réponse à tout ça : 







de la part d'un très bon graphiste (entre autres) de publicité pour messageries roses !


----------



## GroDan (13 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> 500 messages pub par jour... Peut-être même plus. Combien en retiens-tu ? Ceux que tu retiens, ce sont ceux qui te touchent. Plus exactement, ceux qui ont été conçus pour toucher une cible dont tu fais partie. Faudrait appeler Rezba pour étayer mes propos en termes de psycho-sociologie et linguistique. Entre nous, et en tant que "publicitaire", je te le dis : si tu vois ces messages, c'est qu'ils s'adressent à toi. Mais le débat doit-il vraiment tourner autour de la place étouffante de la publicité dans nos quotidiens ? N'est-ce pas encore une fois... tout mélanger ?
> 
> Brèfle...



Une seule, celle du fabricant de bagnoles du bout de la ville ! mais ça c'est un bain permanent...
Pour le reste, le mélange, Cauet, Guts et Quick s'est kif-kif.
Allez je retourne à l'entrainement.
Pardon d'avoir citer ces 2 marques, ça fait 2 messages de + à subir !


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2006)

le Cauet-bashing (pour remi: du mot verbe anglais to bash) serait donc un complot des parisiens bien-pensants (attention : conditions cumulatives), adeptes de france culture (remi: c'est une célèbre radio), bouffeurs de maroilles (ça tu connais) . Intéressant, dites-moi (remi: façon de parler)

Est-ce si difficile de comprendre que certains (remi: d'aucuns diraient beaucoup) pensent (remi: façon de parler) que c'est de la merde et que d'autres apprécient sans tomber dans le travers du "racontes moi ce que tu regardes je te dirai qui tu es"?


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

purée yvos, tu es trash à lire !


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> purée yvos, tu es trash à lire !



c'est de la Vico!

regarde mon hadith


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est de la Vico!
> 
> regarde mon hadith




purée, t'as un de ces accents aussi !! on t'a jamais dit de pas causer la bouche pleine de maroilles ?!! 

je crois qu'il a été dit et répêté (veni, vidi, vinci) que ce n'est pas parce que tu regardes Cauet que tu n'as pas le droit d'écouter France Culture... et dans ce cas, difficile de dire ce que tu es. Si tu écoutes plutôt France Culturisme, là, déjà...    


hadith : depuis que Flodor a fermé, j'achète effectivement des trucs à Vico...


----------



## jeanba3000 (13 Avril 2006)

En fait ce serait le comble du snobisme d'écouter France Cul' en regardant Caouet sur une télé (sans le son) 

Bon personne à une télé et un poste de radio pas loin de chez moi, j'ai pas envie pour autant de passer devant un kiosque ou un burger, ou alors super vite sur mon vélo...


----------



## Fondug (13 Avril 2006)

Enfin l'maroilles, ça vaut pas un bon "vieux lille"... MGZ, j'te conseille le resto "a l'gaiette" à Lille, d'la bouffe chti, une carte chti. Le pavé au vieux lille, terrible, et la mousse de speculos, enorme !


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

le "Vieux Lille" est aussi Lillois que le maroilles... soit dit en passant !


----------



## jeanba3000 (13 Avril 2006)

Moi je dis : « vive les croûtes lavées ! »


----------



## la(n)guille (13 Avril 2006)

au secours, le chat, réveilles toi, ils sont devenus fous...


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> le "Vieux Lille" est aussi Lillois que le maroilles... soit dit en passant !


le vieux lille est justement de thierache aisne powaaaaa 

_"Le *vieux Lille* ou __gris de Lille est une variété de maroilles, fabriquée en Thiérache (et non à Lille) que l'on fait macérer quelque temps dans la saumure. Il est affiné plus longuement, et se conserve de fait plus longtemps que le maroilles. Il est également beaucoup plus salé. À l'origine, il était fabriqué pour l'hiver, période de l'année où l'on ne trouvait plus ni lait ni fromage."_
_

* le Cauet*, lui, est un fromage coulant qui pue pas mal...beaucoup de saveurs, certains trouvent cela quand même sacrément indigeste, mais il faut reconnaitre que c'est une sensation unique qui provient d'une maturation particulièrement longue, en plusieurs phases :
1. phase dite "radio" de dégagement d'ondres nauséabondes - comptez 2 à 3 ans
2. phase dite "travsersée du désert" : mise en quarantaine et de traitement, indispensable pour rendre comestible et acceptable le produit 
3. phase finale dite de saturation qui permet au Cauet d'exprimer toutes ses saveurs

en tout cas, avoir un Cauet à table ne laissera jamais les convives muets_ _et agrémentera à merveille un repas en société"_


----------



## quetzalk (13 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> en cela, la fourchette fait partie de la culture occidentale au même sens que la baguette dans certains pays asiatiques. et il me semble que tu as donné le sens du terme culture.



'Scusez-moi de revenir un peu tard mais là je peux pas laisser ça : la baguette ça n'est pas asiatique, allons Alèm...  :mouais:


----------



## jeanba3000 (13 Avril 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ... qui provient d'une *maturation* particulièrement longue


T'es sûr qu'il ne manque pas deux lettres ? un « s » et un « b »...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Avril 2006)

J'adore.. On commence sur Cauet on finti sur le claquos, c'est cool Macgé


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (13 Avril 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> J'adore.. On commence sur Cauet on finti sur le claquos...


La boucle est bouclée......


----------



## yvos (13 Avril 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> T'es sûr qu'il ne manque pas deux lettres ? un « s » et un « b »...



rrâaa zut, désolé


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

ah bah voilà, vous parlez Culture, vous crachez sur Cauet et bin lui Cauet il reçoit Philippe Katerine !!!!   

d'ici à ce qu'il reçoive la mythique formation des Lindas... 

j'aimerais bien qu'il reçoive aussi Phlippe Catherine mais bon... on peut pas tout avoir !


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> ah bah voilà, vous parlez Culture, vous crachez sur Cauet et bin lui Cauet il reçoit Philippe Katerine !!!!



Et ben? :mouais:
Il a rien de culturel Katerine, il fait juste de la soupe faussement expérimentale pour bobos parisiens...


----------



## alèm (13 Avril 2006)

tu te trompes car je pense que tu connais mal. Katerine, c'est un concept et si tu veux préciser localement un concept vendéen. Entre ses chansons du début* (avant les Lindas quoi ) et "Robots après tout", peu de différences sur le second degré plus qu'affiché. 

pareil, même si j'aime pas tout. je ne crache pas dessus.

que vous êtes bassement manichéens vous autres trolls ! 



*en Vendée où il est resté longtemps...


----------



## GroDan (14 Avril 2006)

Comme vous en parler...le Katerine à chanter avec les littles rabbits ?


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2006)

tu peux allumer la télé, ça arrive !


----------



## GroDan (14 Avril 2006)

niark niark 

Je demande parce que j'ai fait un pari...il à la même voix ! C'est bien lui ?


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2006)

euh... explique. 

là, il est sans les Little Rabbits... et sans LNA. Par contre, pour le croiser avec toute la troupe, rien de tel qu'un concert de Dominique A.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu te trompes car je pense que tu connais mal. Katerine, c'est un concept et si tu veux préciser localement un concept vendéen. Entre ses chansons du début* (avant les Lindas quoi ) et "Robots après tout", peu de différences sur le second degré plus qu'affiché.



Ouais, en effet je dis ça vite fait, surtout par rapport à la clientèle qu'il a récupérée avec son dernier album. 
Après le détail je ne connais pas et je t'avouerai que ça m'importe peu.
Ce qu'il a fait sur le dernier, j'ai rigolé sur certains morceaux à la première écoute, passé l'effet de surprise, bof. Et le personnage ne m'inspire pas plus d'intérêt.

[QUOTE='[MGZ]pour le croiser avec toute la troupe, rien de tel qu'un concert de Dominique A. [/QUOTE]

Ca c'est con, je l'ai vu hier soir le Dominique, mais y avait pas LNA... 
Déception.


----------



## JPTK (14 Avril 2006)

Impossible d'échapper aux affiches en effet, même à Maubeuge elles sont partout :rateau: 
Aussi appétissant qu'une affiche des Bronzés 3 et je parle même pas du burger, soit il est tellement bien pris en photo que c'est normal que ça me dégoûte car je trouve ce genre de bouffe immonde (alors que je crache par sur un burger maison) ou soit la photo est vraiment nase mais là j'en doute vu les moyens. N'empêche que l'ai trouvé raplapla et vraiment cheap, c'est dingue que ça puisse se vendre, moi je dis chapeau


----------



## JPTK (14 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> tu te trompes car je pense que tu connais mal. Katerine, c'est un concept et si tu veux préciser localement un concept vendéen. Entre ses chansons du début* (avant les Lindas quoi ) et "Robots après tout", peu de différences sur le second degré plus qu'affiché.
> 
> pareil, même si j'aime pas tout. je ne crache pas dessus.
> 
> ...




Une fois de plus on est d'accord, même si moi c'est encore pire car j'ADOOOOOOOORE Katerine et depuis un bail  

C'est de la pure poésie et le double album les créatures/l'homme à 3 mains + et 8e ciel sont vraiment géniaux, drôles, inventifs, beaux, et punk, du moins tout autant que Didier super, d'ailleurs les 2 ont plein de points communs je trouve.


----------



## alèm (14 Avril 2006)

la petite amie super bonne en moins.... pour Katerine hein !


----------



## Fondug (14 Avril 2006)

Il chante Philippe Katherine ?


----------



## quetzalk (14 Avril 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> moi je dis chapeau



Benjamin ne le prends pas mal... mais faut vraiment que je te le dise : j'aime terriblement tes smileys


----------



## IceandFire (14 Avril 2006)

cauet est marrant...dès fois  lorsqu'il fait l'accent picard :love:....
il l'est moins lorsqu'il sert la soupe à tout les "promotteux" de TF1....
Ses deux sbrires sont marrants aussi..dès fois ...
En tout cas cauet il roule en ferrari bleue...ça paye de faire le béta.... ...
Mais là entre quick et sa revue et la pub alice, il risque de lasser et d'agacer à force...


----------



## GroDan (14 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> euh... explique.
> 
> là, il est sans les Little Rabbits... et sans LNA. Par contre, pour le croiser avec toute la troupe, rien de tel qu'un concert de Dominique A.



Aïe ! Le Dom. A, y me fait le même effet que le JLouis Murat....:sleep:
soporifique !


----------



## Fondug (14 Avril 2006)

Je sens qu'on va bientôt reparler de Bénabar...


----------



## IceandFire (14 Avril 2006)

:love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Avril 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> Aïe ! Le Dom. A, y me fait le même effet que le JLouis Murat....:sleep:
> soporifique !




au moins il te fait un effet


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (14 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Je sens qu'on va bientôt reparler de Bénabar...




*Hein quoi ?*
qui c'est qui fait de la m#rde ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

Et un p'tit coup de StarAc' avant qu'ça ferme ? 
Non ?


----------



## GroDan (14 Avril 2006)

Fermer bien, je suis une célèbrité.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

Pas ici. Pas encore. Mais je peux t'aider.


----------



## jeanba3000 (14 Avril 2006)

Quand même si c'est pas beau ça ! Partir de cahuète pour arriver à Dominique A et Philippe C(K), c'est une belle perf, belle remontée bobo du sujet !  

Perso dans l'&#339;uvre de Philippe, ce que je préfère c'est les S&#339;urs Winchester


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Avril 2006)

il est bien ce fil... si si...
Il aurait pu être intitulé : "le sale goût des autres"...  :sleep: 

Cauet me fait rarement rire, ceci dit, je ne regarde pas souvent... par contre sa copine la blonde est bien gaullée...


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Avril 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Q belle remontée bobo du sujet !



Tiens, qu'est-ce que je disais!



			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> par contre sa copine la blonde est bien gaullée...



Bof.
Elle a une mauvaise peau et une mâchoire de footballeur américain.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Bof.
> Elle a une mauvaise peau et une mâchoire de footballeur américain.



 parceque toi tu regardes sa tête !!!? :rateau:


----------



## Fondug (14 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> une mâchoire de footballeur américain.


 
Tu veux dire une bouche à n'jamais avoir d'enfant...


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux dire une bouche à n'jamais avoir d'enfant...



T'es fou j'y mettrai jamais rien là-dedans moi.



			
				LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> parceque toi tu regardes sa tête !!!? :rateau:



Le blork est romantique, que veux tu...
La preuve juste au-dessus.
:rateau:


----------



## Fondug (14 Avril 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> T'es fou j'y mettrai jamais rien là-dedans moi.


 
enfin rien qui ne t'appartienne tout du moins...


----------



## mikoo (14 Avril 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Je sens qu'on va bientôt reparler de Bénabar...



no comment

:love:


----------



## al02 (15 Avril 2006)

[MGZ] alèm a dit:
			
		

> le "Vieux Lille" est aussi Lillois que le *maroilles*... soit dit en passant !



Et le MANICAMP est de Quierzy ! :love: 

Ça ressemble au Maroilles, mais ce n'en est pas.


----------



## joeldu18cher (16 Avril 2006)

différence entre cauet et son burger ..? l'un des deux a bon gout


----------



## Melounette (16 Avril 2006)

Alors excusez-moi de reprendre le fil de la discussion, mais hein ? quoi ? Cauet a sorti un hamburger ????? Ah mais si c'est vrai, on vit une époque formidable là....
Et ça m'énerve ça d'être toujours classé dans un groupe ou un autre. Ici, je me fais traiter(oui traiter, dans vos posts, on sent que "parisien" c'est un peu comme une insulte) de "parisienne". A Paris, je me fais traiter de sale provinciale. Bref, ça énerve un chouïa à force. Sans compter les "Ah oui mais toi t'es une marginale de toute façon". Grrrmmmbbbll  Je suis moi, et c'est déjà bien. Et je vous proute.
Pour en revenir à Cauet, je poserais bien une petite question : Alors, dans ce nouveau siècle, on ne va faire que offrir aux gens ce qu'ils veulent ? Pas moyen de les amener à voir autre chose, à proposer des émissions/spectacles/etc différents de ce qui est tendance ? Ah bin c'est vous que je trouve bien parisiens. Restons dans la tendance, dans ce qui plait, et ne nous en écartons pas surtout. Hum ! Bin ça va être joli. Si un jour il y a un public majoritaire à qui ça plait de voir des gens se faire bouffer par des lions dans un arène vous direz la même chose ? Euh bin sans moi. Jusqu'où va aller le surenchérissement là dedans, je vous le demande.
Et je persiste, le concept de l'émission de Cauet ne me dérange pas, c'est son manque de professionalisme qui me dérange. Pour "étayer" (for my loving modo) un peu : je trouve ça très fouillis et peu préparé(pour l'improvisation, faut avoir du talent, hein), il a un accolyte qui vient faire des petits sketchs qui sont...euh..disons que même moi je fais mieux. Les questions sont inintéressantes et peu provocatrices(si c'est le but de l'émission) et c'est surtout une immense page de pub pour les gens qui veulent venir vendre leur truc sans plus. Et puis c'est très centré sur sa petite personne. Ne parlons même pas de la blondasse, on va vouloir me classer dans les féministes sinon. Et le féminisme, c'est plus tendance, donc du coup, je serais en plus une intellectuelle minoritaire. Raaah la la la. Mais j'aimerais savoir si elle est maso quand même ou à quelle vitesse va le courant d'air entre ses 2 oreilles.:mouais: 
Voilà, ce n'est que mon avis EVIDEMMENT. Seulement, un peu de qualité parfois, ça ferait plaisir, et je suis sûre que ça plairait.


----------



## JPTK (16 Avril 2006)

Proposer aux gens ce que soi disant ils veulent (alors qu'ils ne décident de quasi rien) c'est évidemment ce qu'on peut faire de pire, c'est un suicide collectif, mais bon le monde tourne ainsi et c'est pas près de changer malheureusement. Bien sûr on peut faire sa vie en dehors de ça, heureusement, mais c'est très élitiste de dire qu'il suffit de...


----------



## quetzalk (16 Avril 2006)

Objection : y en a même qui disent qu'on vit actuellement dans un système déséquilibré parce que c'est l'OFFRE qui maintenant commande et non plus la demande.

Et ça c'est grave.

Si on demande aux gens "voulez-vous une émission où on voit des passants dans la rue égorgés par des pittbulls tenus par des transsexuels ?", 80 % répondront "oh ben nan, hein quand même c'est pas beau on peut pas faire ça".

Si on propose aux mêmes gens ladite émission, 80 % regarderont.

Ca vaut pour plein de choses : un régime politique, une déclaration de guerre, autant que pour de l'alcool à la fraise pour adolescents ou des séjours en Thaïlande destinés à dépuceler le paysage.

Ceux qui décident de l'offre ont une COLOSSALE responsabilité, et ce disant je ne prétends rien et surtout pas que l'intégralité de l'offre média grand-public devrait être un pseudo-Arte généralisé. Mais on ne peut pas lancer des trucs sans ignorer que l'être humain est quand même globalement passif et suiveur (cf le discours sur la servitude volontaire cité récemment pas loin d'ici  )


----------



## joeldu18cher (18 Avril 2006)

tiens j'ai vu ya que la verité qui compte par les producteurs de cauet   :rateau:


----------



## NED (18 Avril 2006)

Cauet :
IL EST MOCHE !
:rateau:


----------



## macelene (18 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Cauet :
> IL EST MOCHE !
> :rateau:



c'est pas peu dire... Il ferait louper une couvée de singes...:rateau:....


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Avril 2006)

Tu sais ce qu'ils te disent les singes ?  





hin hin hin ©


----------



## wip (18 Avril 2006)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> ...Si on demande aux gens "voulez-vous une émission où on voit des passants dans la rue égorgés par des pittbulls tenus par des transsexuels ?", 80 % répondront "oh ben nan, hein quand même c'est pas beau on peut pas faire ça".
> 
> Si on propose aux mêmes gens ladite émission, 80 % regarderont...


 
Merci 

Tu as tout résumé à mon avis, mais je vais un peu disserter..

Pour moi, les medias fonctionnent comme les pub Benetton. Bonne ou mauvaise, le but est que l'on parle d'une émission. Et même si c'est très mauvais, la plupart des gens regarderont histoire d'être au courant de ce qui fait la une des journaux (et quand on connait tous les milieux des médias, c'est bien-sur le jack-pot).
Pourtant, une fraction de la population résiste de plus en plus à l'envahisseur, mais ils ne sont qu'un petit nombre... .
Moi, j'ai craqué il y a 4 ans, et depuis, je ne regarde plus la TV. J'ai saturé, marre de me faire conditionner. Et puis la TV, au lieu de me divertir me rendait de mauvaise humeur, tellement je trouvais ça de plus en plus con, et aussi déprimant.
Bref, Cauet (il faut bien que j'en parle un peu aussi), j'ai connu le début du phénomène, mais j'ai échappé au mattraquage. Et pourtant, sans radio et sans TV, je sature encore. On ne voit que lui. Dans la rue en 4x3, à la caisse du supermarché sur le journal TV, et bien-sur dans les discussions au bureau ou entre ami. Oui, bien sur, je peux rester chez moi, fermer les yeux et arrêter de bouffer, mais il ne le vaut pas. Et puis bon, ce n'est qu'une sorte de propagande, et ça à existé bien avant les médias... Cauet n'est que la suite des emissions comme Jackass etc. Plus c'est con, plus ça plait. A ce demander si une partie des gens qui regardent ça ne le font pas pour se dire "ah bah tiens, j'ai trouvé plus con que moi  ".
Il faut bien vivre avec _le gout des autres _(oui encore car j'ai adoré ce film  ), c'est ça aussi la tolérence. Mais parfois, je me demande si on nous impose pas un peu une façon de consommer...  
La public ira t-il jusqu'à regarder _le prix du danger_ , la fiction devenue finallement réelle ? Je suis peut-être pessimiste, mais je pense que cela ferait un tabac. Pas vous ?

wip


----------



## supermoquette (18 Avril 2006)

Cauet ?


----------



## tirhum (18 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Cauet ?


fais des phrases !!  ....ou je te boule "blonde" !!


----------



## DarKOrange (18 Avril 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Cauet ?



Oui Cauet...


----------



## quetzalk (18 Avril 2006)

wip a dit:
			
		

> Dans la rue en 4x3, à la caisse du supermarché sur le journal TV, et bien-sur dans les discussions au bureau ou entre ami.



+1

C'est là où ça où ça devient pénible : même sans télé on arrive encore à être dérangé par les turpidudes de ses héros fabuleux qui seront - généralement - oubliés avant le prochain trimestre.

La télé déborde, pousse, dégueule, envahit, pilote même parfois des phénomènes de société. 
La télé même si tu l'as pas on t'en parle quand même. 

Comme tu dis c'est vite fait d'être conditionné et de trouver très NORMAL de s'intéresser aux coucheries des speakerines (et des ministres de l'intérieur, d'ailleurs). 

C'est marrant j'y pensais au "Prix du danger" en postant l'autre jour...  Patience...


----------



## yvos (18 Avril 2006)

la télé c'est bonnard, c'est ceux qui ne l'ont pas ou qui ne la regardent pas qui en parlent le plus


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Avril 2006)

le mieux dans cauet c'est sa minibus


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2006)

même des sandwouiichhess cauet au quick maintenant mais où allons nous:hein:


----------



## joeldu18cher (19 Avril 2006)

Toumaï a dit:
			
		

> même des sandwouiichhess cauet au quick maintenant mais où allons nous:hein:


   on aura tout vu !! on veut le manger maintenant:rateau:


----------



## NED (19 Avril 2006)

EN PLUS IL EST GROS !
(et il fait de la pub pour les hamburgers, si c'est pas Shame ça)
Va bientôt nous faire la vache qui rit et les céréales pour gamins si ca continue.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> EN PLUS IL EST GROS !
> (et il fait de la pub pour les hamburgers on aura tout vu)




*Au contraire*
il est plutôt raccord avec le sujet.

Hamburger --> sursaturation en graisses et autre saloperies --> mal bouffe --> obésité.

En fait, en diffusant massivement ce message préventif sous couvert d'une publicité c'est un type qui a une grande conscience citoyenne.



:rateau:


----------



## NED (19 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Au contraire*
> il est plutôt raccord avec le sujet.
> 
> Hamburger --> sursaturation en graisses et autre saloperies --> mal bouffe --> obésité.
> ...




Comme tu le dis dans ta signature :


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu le dis dans ta signature :




*Certes camarade*
mais je n'y fais pas allusion à Cauet.


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Comme tu le dis dans ta signature :


Ah mais dans sa signature, il parle de porc, c'est très différent. Les fastefoudes, c'est plutôt du buf (du beauf ?)


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Avril 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Ah mais dans sa signature, il parle de porc, c'est très différent. Les fastefoudes, c'est plutôt du buf (du beauf ?)




*Ceci amène notre débat du jour*
Cauet prend t-il les beaufs pour des bufs ?




:rateau: 
:bebe:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Cauet :
> IL EST MOCHE !
> :rateau:



Fais pas trop la malin toi...   :love:


----------



## NED (19 Avril 2006)

Mouais.
Je fais pas de la pub moi.
Et pi j'ai pas un gros nez qui ressemble à une patate!


----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2006)

t'es un peu fripé, quand même !! 

:rateau:


----------



## NED (19 Avril 2006)

tirhum a dit:
			
		

> t'es un peu fripé, quand même !!
> 
> :rateau:



Quand 900 ans tu auras, Ta tronche de cake j'aimerai bien voir...


----------



## tirhum (19 Avril 2006)

NED a dit:
			
		

> Quand 900 ans tu auras, Ta tronche de cake j'aimerai bien voir...


un lifting, je ferais !!..... :rateau:


----------



## Dendrimere (20 Avril 2006)

Tiens, nous sommes jeudi soir, 23h30, l'heure d'allumer sa télé !


----------



## HmJ (21 Avril 2006)

dendrimere a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, nous sommes jeudi soir, 23h30, l'heure d'allumer sa télé !


Y'a quoi le jeudi a 23:30 ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (22 Avril 2006)

C'est marrant, moi ce soir j'ai eu comme ça une envie de radio, j'ai donc remonté de la cave mon vieux tuner Sony, un beau gros mastoc cuvée 1976 avec façade alu brossé, côtés en bois, grosse molette lestée et large bande illuminée verte... Un cintre en guise d'antenne et zoup ça marche ! J'ai bien tenté un balayage de cette bande FM que je n'avais pas écoutée depuis belle lurette, mais finalement je me suis arrêté sur Radio Classique et c'était très bien. 

Par contre je n'ai toujours pas de télé et ça aussi c'est très bien.


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Avril 2006)

cauet est sur radio classique??:rateau:


----------



## jeanba3000 (22 Avril 2006)

Cauet fait encore de la radio ? J'ai cru comprendre qu'il s'était spécialisé dans l'alimentation grasse rapide ?

Non, il y avait à écouter des gens comme Yo-Yo Ma, qui se contentent de nous éblouir et nous élever par leur excellence, aux antipodes donc de ce sujet, c'était juste pour apporter un peu de contraste, quelques moments de talent dans un monde de médiocrité crasse...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (22 Avril 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> ...
> Non, il y avait à écouter des gens comme *Yo-Yo Ma*, qui se contentent de nous éblouir et nous élever par leur excellence, aux antipodes donc de ce sujet, c'était juste pour apporter un peu de contraste, quelques moments de talent dans un monde de médiocrité crasse...



:love: :love: :love: 

Le talent sans oublier l'humour et l'inventivité : j'adore particuliérement cet album délirant en duo avec MONSIEUR MacFerrin : "Hush"


----------



## al02 (22 Avril 2006)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Non, il y avait à écouter des gens comme Yo-Yo Ma, qui se contentent de nous éblouir et nous élever par leur excellence, aux antipodes donc de ce sujet, c'était juste pour apporter un peu de contraste, quelques moments de talent dans un monde de médiocrité crasse...



:love:


----------



## joeldu18cher (22 Avril 2006)

avec son hamburger , il va finir dans les radios des intestins intoxiqués par sa bouffe :rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> avec son hamburger , il va finir dans les radios des intestins intoxiqués par sa bouffe :rateau:




*Avec Cauet tout se tient*
les gens écouteront, verront et boufferont de la merde.

Si si, tout se tient en fait...









:rateau:


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Avec Cauet tout se tient*
> les gens écouteront, verront et boufferont de la merde
> 
> :rateau:


donc ils finiront de la meme façon ... en humus ..?:rateau: :rose:


----------



## tirhum (23 Avril 2006)

compost d'abord.......


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Avril 2006)

qu'on poste ! toi meme !!:rateau:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (23 Avril 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> qu'on poste ! toi meme !!:rateau:




*La pascal77isation*
de Joel ne nous annonce rien de bon...

Je vous le dis...


----------



## joeldu18cher (23 Avril 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *La pascal77isation*
> de Joel ne nous annonce rien de bon...
> 
> Je vous le dis...




nous fait caguer cauet!! :rateau::rose:


----------



## jeanba3000 (23 Avril 2006)

Non, on dit qu'il facilite le transit intestinal


----------



## Grug2 (23 Avril 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Fais pas trop la malin toi...   :love:


 ah ? c'est lui Cauet ?


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2006)

Faudrait un expert.

Link ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2006)

Ouaip...

La boucle est bouclée il me semble 

Bonne nuit tout le monde, et bon courage pour demain !


----------

